# BLM under fire for defending Cuban regime



## Valwinz (Jul 15, 2021)

BLM that took lots of money from people and nobody seems to know where it went is defending the Communist government of Cuba and their crackdown of protesters. 
this one hits close to home as i live in Puerto Rico and i have lots of Cubans friends.
I I'm happy to say i never supported BLM nor give them any money.

BLM under fire for defending Cuban regime, blaming protests on US https://t.co/13HojCiiHe pic.twitter.com/eAUlC8S1mZ— New York Post (@nypost) July 15, 2021


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 16, 2021)

This shouldn't surprise anyone informed, all the founding members espoused support of Marxism.   *B*lack *L*ives *M*atter was just a reboot/rebranding of the *B*lack *L*iberation *M*ovement that used to routinely engage in terrorism and hijack planes and fly them to Cuba back in the 70s.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2021)

New york post...
Trust worthy... totally. You know, how about I actually go in depth and give it a shot. See if they are worth my time.




"trained Marxists"
Interesting. Let's look at that link. for the founded by part



links to themselves... okay.... and it's the co-founder.... okay...



So she's a claimed trained marxist... Singular... What did they state earlier "founded by 'trained Marxists'"
okay well that's a bit misleading. It makes it sound like multiple Marxists are training each other.
Let's go back to image one. Let's look at the released statement.













so... Asking for the United States not to have a embargo on medical supplies and intentionally killing thousands to hundreds because United States disagrees with cuba due to having a different economic system, is apparently a problem according to new york post....
See this is why I can't really take them seriously. They either link to themselves for sources, or completely and utterly misconstrue the source provided

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...s-to-be-discussed-says-miami-mayor/ar-AAM7CZD
interesting... So bombing is on the table?
I thought we cared about Cuba's citizens?


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> Asking for the United States not to have a embargo on medical supplies and intentionally killing thousands to hundreds because United States disagrees with Cuba due to having a different economic system,



We have an embargo on them because they are a brutal totalitarian regime whose engaged in hostilities to us, staged Nuclear weapons aimed at our cities and are suspected by many of direct involvement in the Kennedy assassination.  Spew that garbage in a Cuban neighborhood in Florida with people who actually escaped Castro and you wont leave.   There is a reason their people will take tires and water jugs on to open ocean and risk their lives to get to Florida.

Denials of Black Power movements roots and support of Marxism (Black Panthers, BLA, Weather underground, BLM, etc) show a profound ignorance of basic historical knowledge of the 60s thru the 80s.

I know reading history or any of these peoples admissions and writings is a big ask before you retread economic theory craft already proven to be a humanitarian disaster.

Reading is surely out of the question for you, but you could try watching Scarface or Forest Gump and pay attention. You might at least have the jist of what you are talking about.

The Beatles even have a dope diss track about these groups, John Lennon was at least sympathetic to communism and couldn't refrain from mocking them.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We have an embargo on them because they are a brutal totalitarian regime whose engaged in hostilities to us, staged Nuclear weapons aimed at our cities and are suspected by many of direct involvement in the Kennedy assassination.


False. the reason united states has an embargo on cuba is a direct result of cuba overthrowing the united states puppet government that was installed.


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> False. the reason united states has an embargo on cuba is a direct result of cuba overthrowing the united states puppet government that was installed.


Anything to defend the BLM scam and the fail comunism


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> False. the reason united states has an embargo on cuba is a direct result of cuba overthrowing the united states puppet government that was installed.



If you want milk from the tit, you gotta suck gently. Cuba (Castro) didn't. No milk.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Anything to defend the BLM scam and the fail comunism


I'm sorry that the matter of history regarding cuba's previous goverment establishment by the united states isn't your forte here.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 16, 2021)

Reual said:


> False. the reason united states has an embargo on cuba is a direct result of cuba overthrowing the united states puppet government that was installed.



Lol, take a trip to Disney world and stop off and say that in a Cuban neighborhood and see how it works out for you.


Reual said:


> I'm sorry that the matter of history regarding cuba's previous goverment establishment by the united states isn't your forte here.



You seem to be lacking basic knowledge of anything that has transpired in history before Power rangers debuted, you don't even have a biased or skewed view you are just literally making things up to fit your narrative.

I don't know if you are trolling or really as dumb as a carrot, I am hoping trolling but not sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Lol, take a trip to Disney world and stop off and say that in a Cuban neighborhood and see how it works out for you.
> 
> 
> You seem to be lacking basic knowledge of anything that has transpired in history before Power rangers debuted, you don't even have a biased or skewed view you are just literally making things up to fit your narrative.
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgencio_Batista




again. I'm sorry that history isn't your forte and is inconvenient to you.









The United States acted first. I'd imagine the Cuban missile crises only happened as a result of Cuban's at the time not wanting to be fucked again with the United States. Infact, no that is EXACTLY what happened.



"(talking about disarming)... in exchange for a US public declaration and agreement to not invade cuba again"
Cuba's literately just wanted to be left the fuck alone. and the United States wasn't having it. As that was the year (1962) when the United States put sanctions on cuba and never removed it.



In matter of fact, just to make it even more damn clear that the united states acted first on cuba.



So not only did the united states overthrow a democratic country (since they had a prime minister and president system.) but also put a puppet leader. And then when people got pissed over it, and overthrew them. And then proceeding to work with USSR because of the United States history of fucking with them. The United States then had to agree to not invade cuba again. And then essentially low key fucking with them by trade...

Wasn't the United States to be the shining hill for democracy or something?


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Reual said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fulgencio_Batista
> View attachment 270248
> 
> again. I'm sorry that history isn't your forte and is inconvenient to you.
> ...




Cool story bro, it's 90 miles.  I am sure someone in Florida will teach you how to make a raft so you can float on over to the workers paradise.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Cool story bro, it's 90 miles. I am sure someone in Florida will teach you how to make a raft so you can float on over to the workers paradise.


so... you cannot argue refute any of the points stated. Telling.



Sorry that I inconvenience you with facts and history.





jimbo13 said:


> you are just literally making things up to fit your narrative.


Remember how you said I was making things up? that was some good times.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Reual said:


> so... you cannot argue refute any of the points stated. Telling.
> 
> Sorry that I inconvenience you with facts and history.
> Remember how you said I was making things up? that was some good times.




I think your about as dumb as a carrot or trolling and anyone who wants to continually defend communism is on par with a flat-earther or people who think Dinosaurs are a hoax perpetrated by big Paleo and PBS to scam the tax payers.

Cuba is a totalitarian regime that pointed nukes at us, Embargo justified.  And the people who had to flee cuba and live through it say the same thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I think your about as dumb as a carrot or trolling and anyone who wants to continually defend communism is on par with a flat-earther or people who think Dinosaurs are a hoax perpetrated by big Paleo and PBS to scam the tax payers.
> 
> *Cuba is a totalitarian regime that pointed nukes at us,* Embargo justified.


And the United States is a imperialist country that keeps fucking with other countries such as Cuba, over throwing their government, and installing puppet governments. And then when the United States seemed like they were going to fuck with them some more after already overthrowing the United States puppet regime, Cuba sided with the USSR and allowed nukes to be installed a deterrent to the United States from fucking with them again.
the embargo is completely and utterly unjustifed. United States poked the bear. And the bear got pissed. And instead of blaming the United States, who started the whole situation, your blaming the bear. That's absurd.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I think your about as dumb as a carrot or trolling and anyone who wants to continually defend communism is on par with a flat-earther or people who think Dinosaurs are a hoax perpetrated by big Paleo and PBS to scam the tax payers.
> 
> Cuba is a totalitarian regime that pointed nukes at us, Embargo justified.  And the people who had to flee cuba and live through it say the same thing.



Assuming you're completely right and that the crime of a very old and dead person's regime warranted the embargo back in the day... how many decades should the Cuban people pay for this? Does an embargo to this day do anything to keep the USA safe well after the smoke has cleared? I'm having difficulty imaging how the longest embargo in modern history is justified without any formal declarations of war or anything.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Assuming you're completely right and that the crime of a very old and dead person's regime warranted the embargo back in the day... how many decades should the Cuban people pay for this? Does an embargo to this day do anything to keep the USA safe well after the smoke has cleared? I'm having difficulty imaging how the longest embargo in modern history is justified without any formal declarations of war or anything.



Same Regime, nothing has changed in that regard minus one Castro.

They can either declare free elections or bear embargo.  If they want the embargo lifted they are well aware of the minutia of what's required.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Same Regime, nothing has changed in that regard minus one Castro.
> 
> They can either declare free elections or bear embargo.  If they want the embargo lifted they are well aware of the minutia of what's required.



That sounds awfully undemocratic/imperialistic, and it doesn't answer the question as to how long they should suffer for something done a long time ago. Are you implying that the embargo should go on forever so long as their leaders don't bend to the will of the USA? If you're implying that the government in charge is bullying their people and democracy is a precondition to aid, isn't that like victim blaming the citizens? The embargo has been in place for quite a long time, and the supposed desired effect, democratic uprising, obviously has yet to take hold, so on any level this seems to be needlessly cruel and ineffective to boot.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> That sounds awfully undemocratic/imperialistic, and it doesn't answer the question as to how long they should suffer for something done a long time ago. Are you implying that the embargo should go on forever so long as their leaders don't bend to the will of the USA? If you're implying that the government in charge is bullying their people and democracy is a precondition to aid, isn't that like victim blaming the citizens? The embargo has been in place for quite a long time, and the supposed desired effect, democratic uprising, obviously has yet to take hold, so on any level this seems to be needlessly cruel and ineffective to boot.



Relationship with the U.S. isn't a right if we don't like how you behave.  They can either fall in life with international norms or call someone else.   If we were being imperialistic towards Cuba they would be a parking lot, it would take about 15 minutes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Relationship with the U.S. isn't a right if we don't like how you behave. They can either fall in life with international norms or call someone else.


Do you support the invasion of other countries because the United States doesn't like them?


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Relationship with the U.S. isn't a right if we don't like how you behave.  They can either fall in life with international norms or call someone else.   If we were being imperialistic towards Cuba they would be a parking lot, it would take about 15 minutes.



Not being a right is one thing, but an embargo means that the government is prohibiting private entities from interacting with them, including US-involved foreign parties as well. At the end of the day, this seems to only hurt the civilians and encourage disdain for the United States.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 18, 2021)

BLM is nothing but a Terrorist Group


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Not being a right is one thing, but an embargo means that the government is prohibiting private entities from interacting with them, including US-involved foreign parties as well. At the end of the day, this seems to only to hurt the civilians and encourage disdain for the United States.



Said private entities are more than welcome to pack their shit.   Cuban Americans who fled Cuba and lived thru this regimes atrocities are some of the most patriotic Anti-communist Americans you will find anywhere because to them this isn't bullshit they read on some left wing rag or had lectured to them by a spoiled college student communist sympathizer.  

Actual Cubans who have relatives on the Island still overwhelmingly support the embargo. They know peoples names, it's not just ethnic virtue pets to them.   You should go ask them why sometime.

In the meantime the United States will act in it's interest.   This isn't participation trophy garbage, it's not about being fair.  It's what benefits our interests, security and welfare.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Said private entities are more than welcome to pack their shit.   Cuban Americans who fled Cuba and lived thru this regimes atrocities are some of the most patriotic Anti-communist Americans you will find anywhere because to them this isn't bullshit they read on some left wing rag or had lectured to them by a spoiled college student communist sympathizer.
> 
> Actual Cubans who have relatives on the Island still overwhelmingly support the embargo. They know peoples names, it's not just ethnic virtue pets to them.   You should go ask them why sometime.
> 
> In the meantime the United States will act in it's interest.   This isn't participation trophy garbage, it's not about being fair.  It's what benefits our interests, security and welfare.



I really fail to understand your logic. You indicate that the embargo was to punish the communist government, and that military intervention would only take 15 minutes, and that this all comes back around to serving US interests and security on one hand... then in the next breath, you say that individual freedoms be damned (since if folks don't like it, they can just abandon the country), and you acknowledge that the government is still intact while implying that it should be ousted. Since trade cannot occur, there certainly isn't any profit to be had... Are you thinking the situation is a way to siphon off "strong, pro american" cubans from the communist island, and that's how it benefits the United States? What about this is beneficial to the USA at this point?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Undwiz said:


> BLM is nothing but a Terrorist Group



Not according to the US government... or the international community at large... or sensible people in general?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> It's what benefits our interests, security and welfare.


Welfare? Such as how republicans are constantly pushing against it? Such as oh idk, _goverment provided healthcare_
Or how about the fact we invaded Afghanistan and generally the middle east. Does that improve security? or welfare? last time I checked that was primarily benefiting military contractors. Certainly doesn't improve secruity of other countries either, I mean it's harder to have a functioning government when your being bombed.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I really fail to understand your logic. You indicate that the embargo was to punish the communist government, and that military intervention would only take 15 minutes, and that this all comes back around to serving US interests and security on one hand... then in the next breath, you say that individual freedoms be damned (since if folks don't like it, they can just abandon the country), and you acknowledge that the government is still intact while implying that it should be ousted. Since trade cannot occur, there certainly isn't any profit to be had... Are you thinking the situation is a way to siphon off "strong, pro american" cubans from the communist island, and that's how it benefits the United States? What about this is beneficial to the USA at this point?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The embargo is to cripple and not enable a hostile regime.

You don't give the Castro regime nice things, the same reason you don't give an abusive ex $20 so they can get an Uber and come over.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

@jimbo13


Reual said:


> Do you support the invasion of other countries because the United States doesn't like them?


could you answer this question please?


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> The embargo is to cripple and not enable a hostile regime.
> 
> You don't give the Castro regime nice things, the same reason you don't give an abusive ex $20 so they can get an Uber and come over.



Like we've established though, it has failed in this regard. The regime hasn't changed, and it has severely impacted the citizenry. If you really want to travel down that path, its more like getting an abusive ex blacklisted from finding employment, and then watching as they rely on their children to support them. If you want non-violent regime change, empowering citizens would be far less expensive and couldn't do any worse than what has already failed.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Like we've established though, it has failed in this regard. The regime hasn't changed, and it has severely impacted the citizenry. If you really want to travel down that path, its more like getting an abusive ex blacklisted from finding employment, and then watching as they rely on their children to support them. If you want non-violent regime change, empowering citizens would be far less expensive and couldn't do any worse than what has already failed.



There is no "We've established" there is -you- imagining things much like any apologist for a brutal dictatorship.

The United States will not yield to this regime period, if they need something maybe they should call Canada or Mexico.   We aren't taking their calls.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> There is no "We've established" there is -you- imagining things much like any apologist for a brutal dictatorship.
> 
> The United States will not yield to this regime period, if they need something maybe they should call Canada or Mexico.   We aren't taking their calls.



I've not condoned the actions of their government, I've simply pointed out that they still exist despite the embargo, and that said embargo has also hurt people under the rule of said government. If anything, your imagination is what seems to be running rampant. You're making proclamations like you're a politician involved in the decision making process, but you haven't really explained how the embargo helps anything very well. I guess this is all that can be expected of this conversation, but hey, on the bright side, this was almost civil for a half page!


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I've not condoned the actions of their government, I've simply pointed out that they still exist despite the embargo, and that said embargo has also hurt people under the rule of said government. If anything, your imagination is what seems to be running rampant. You're making proclamations like you're a politician involved in the decision making process, but you haven't really explained how the embargo helps anything very well. I guess this is all that can be expected of this conversation, but hey, on the bright side, this was almost civil for a half page!



The only ones hurting the Cuban people are the Cuban government.  If they don't want the embargo they are more than capable of having it ended.  They can yield anytime, yielding benefits us in no way whatsoever.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> The only ones hurting the Cuban people are the Cuban government.  If they don't want the embargo they are more than capable of having it ended.  They can yield anytime, yielding benefits us in no way whatsoever.



Being cut off from their closest trading partner, which also influences any other potential trading partners and monopolizes the rights to goods from all surrounding areas by and large, seems to be pretty painful to the residents. If you acknowledge their government is bad and that it dominates the people, and the only nearby power chooses to snub the whole island, it kinda seems like the United States is, in fact, aiding the Government in its efforts to dominate the citizens. It isn't like they can just say "Fk it! Packing my bags!" and leave, simple as that. Every avenue of making or even outright receiving wealth via outside influences is cut off, and their ability to profit where they live is dominated by those in power... 

What choice do you think this gives general destitute people? Make a mad dash for the mainland and pray they can make it in one piece, then pray they get through immigration? They have virtually nothing and it only gets worse as time goes on, and we enable fewer and fewer refugees to enter over time. The government they live under isn't suffering so badly they can't get by, obviously, so again, where is the benefit to the United States? This literally makes no sense by the statements you've put forward, but...

What if, and hear me out, you're looking at this completely from the wrong angle? Maybe the embargo isn't to stop the commie virus from adolf satan stalin marx so much as it is a scape goat tactic for both political parties to drum up support from swing states and zealous patriots who don't understand foreign policy well enough to even look twice at a globe to find where a country is?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 18, 2021)

The Cubans have been treated like shit since like, forever... So I can't blame them for wanting to rise up and fight.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Being cut off from their closest trading partner, which also influences any other potential trading partners and monopolizes the rights to goods from all surrounding areas by and large, seems to be pretty painful to the residents. If you acknowledge their government is bad and that it dominates the people, and the only nearby power chooses to snub the whole island, it kinda seems like the United States is, in fact, aiding the Government in its efforts to dominate the citizens. It isn't like they can just say "Fk it! Packing my bags!" and leave, simple as that. Every avenue of making or even outright receiving wealth via outside influences is cut off, and their ability to profit where they live is dominated by those in power...
> 
> What choice do you think this gives general destitute people? Make a mad dash for the mainland and pray they can make it in one piece, then pray they get through immigration? They have virtually nothing and it only gets worse as time goes on, and we enable fewer and fewer refugees to enter over time. The government they live under isn't suffering so badly they can't get by, obviously, so again, where is the benefit to the United States? This literally makes no sense by the statements you've put forward, but...
> 
> What if, and hear me out, you're looking at this completely from the wrong angle? Maybe the embargo isn't to stop the commie virus from adolf satan stalin marx so much as it is a scape goat tactic for both political parties to drum up support from swing states and zealous patriots who don't understand foreign policy well enough to even look twice at a globe to find where a country is?




There is no benefit to the U.S ending the embargo.  That is who the U.S government represents, not Cubans.

The directly effected U.S citizens. Cuban exiles do not want the embargo lifted, I know the left loves prioritizing the wishes of foreigners over it's citizens but it's not supposed to work that way.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I really fail to understand your logic. You indicate that the embargo was to punish the communist government, and that military intervention would only take 15 minutes, and that this all comes back around to serving US interests and security on one hand... then in the next breath, you say that individual freedoms be damned (since if folks don't like it, they can just abandon the country), and you acknowledge that the government is still intact while implying that it should be ousted. Since trade cannot occur, there certainly isn't any profit to be had... Are you thinking the situation is a way to siphon off "strong, pro american" cubans from the communist island, and that's how it benefits the United States? What about this is beneficial to the USA at this point?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




   sensible people in general  ?  So how they came and burned down my town , running around with AR-15's and killing people .... calling then terrorist is not sensible ? are you a idiot ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BLM is a Racist terrorist group and they all need to burn in hell


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2021)

[





jimbo13 said:


> The directly effected U.S citizens. Cuban exiles do not want the embargo lifted, I know the left loves prioritizing the wishes of foreigners over it's citizens but it's not supposed to work that way.


1960...is when the events happened.
Are you seriously saying it's okay to make over  two generations of people, who likely had no stance about the missile crisis bear the burden of it. and have them malnourished, dying from disease all because they don't match with the United States, and or choose not do so, even though not posing any threat sense then.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If I asked you to bear the decision of your great grandfather, that would be ludicrous wouldn't it? What if we choose to just not forgive debt, that wouldn't be very nice isn't it?
Your argument doesn't make sense. These are not the same people. The generation that was around 1960 is likely dead, or near dead.
And even then, Cuba was acting in self defense, because the United States threatened their way of life first.
I ask you again, are you seriously going to blame the victim, and not the aggressor? United States OVERTHREW THEIR GOVERNMENT FFS. And put a fucking dictator first. And then cuba threatened missiles after they overthrew the United States puppet government.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> @jimbo13
> 
> could you answer this question please?


Also since Jimbo you've refused to answer. And given your rhetoric I am assuming yes to my question. In which case I will call you a fascist. You have one more chance to actually respond to this question, one more chance for me to doubt this assumption.

Nazi Germany started invading other countries because they thought their race was superior. Replace race with economic model and it's the same thing happening here. Supporting countless deaths because of "superiority"


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 18, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> There is no benefit to the U.S ending the embargo.  That is who the U.S government represents, not Cubans.
> 
> The directly effected U.S citizens. Cuban exiles do not want the embargo lifted, I know the left loves prioritizing the wishes of foreigners over it's citizens but it's not supposed to work that way.



This is feeling circular. My point is that there is no benefit to the us KEEPING the embargo. It doesn't work for its supposedly intended purpose, but it does cost money, resources, manpower, and creates a humanitarian crisis that earns condemnation from the rest of the civilized world, so there is a clear cost to the embargo... a non-benefit, if you will . Also, I can see that you want to imagine yourself as Captain America, leader of US opinions, but I have worked with many cuban migrants directly, and I can't say I've found a match with your claims.



Undwiz said:


> sensible people in general  ?  So how they came and burned down my town , running around with AR-15's and killing people .... calling then terrorist is not sensible ? are you a idiot ?
> 
> BLM is a Racist terrorist group and they all need to burn in hell



Careful, friend, that is awful close to hate speech. Also, I realize dunking is a sweet and addictive poison, but... "Are you a idiot?" is just a beautiful statement. Sorry to hear if you've had misfortune with BLM, but the point of the protests is that folks as a collective might actually have had a worse time of things, and you might be better served using sympathy over blind rage.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jul 18, 2021)

Another topic being hijacked by SJW cringe, nice.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Careful, friend, that is awful close to hate speech. Also, I realize dunking is a sweet and addictive poison, but... "Are you a idiot?" is just a beautiful statement. Sorry to hear if you've had misfortune with BLM, but the point of the protests is that folks as a collective might actually have had a worse time of things, and you might be better served using sympathy over blind rage.



It is not "Awfully close" it is hate speech.   _We hate BLM _they are a racist terrorist organization that has espoused support for everything from support of communism, the overthrow of the U.S Government and destruction of the nuclear family.

Generally they stick to liberating Nikes from the oppressor footlocker and displays from Walmart, but their ideology is on par with any other hate group we label terrorists and all entitled to hate them as much as we want.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 19, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> It is not "Awfully close" it is hate speech.   _We hate BLM _they are a racist terrorist organization that has espoused support for everything from support of communism, the overthrow of the U.S Government and destruction of the nuclear family.
> 
> Generally they stick to liberating Nikes from the oppressor footlocker and displays from Walmart, but their ideology is on par with any other hate group we label terrorists and all entitled to hate them as much as we want.



Well, I guess that about sums it up. You're obviously too drunk on hate and prejudice to participate in rational discourse, and the op's propaganda getting debunked to hell and back means nothing to your dire need for entrenching your toxic mindset. Y'all can whine about SJW's, leftists, and commies until you're blue in the face, but facts are facts, and at the end of the day... you guys happen to be the minority opinion in the United States, to say nothing of the world as a whole.

In summary... you're wrong, you've done nothing to show you have any knowledge or experience to back your absurd statements, and you and your allies have blessed this forum with nothing but garbage. Thank you for yapping at the dark and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 19, 2021)

Ya'll need to understand what journalism is and how to check your sources. This borders on spam.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 19, 2021)

A former communist party here demonstrated for the Cuban regime. I was baffled... are they really that stupid?


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Well, I guess that about sums it up. You're obviously too drunk on hate and prejudice to participate in rational discourse, and the op's propaganda getting debunked to hell and back means nothing to your dire need for entrenching your toxic mindset. Y'all can whine about SJW's, leftists, and commies until you're blue in the face, but facts are facts, and at the end of the day... you guys happen to be the minority opinion in the United States, to say nothing of the world as a whole.
> 
> In summary... you're wrong, you've done nothing to show you have any knowledge or experience to back your absurd statements, and you and your allies have blessed this forum with nothing but garbage. Thank you for yapping at the dark and wasting everyone's time.




You don't have rational discourse with BLM, white supremacists, sociopaths or any other manner of terrorist, you mock their stupidity, minimize them and when they become violent and they will you use appropriate means to incarcerate or eliminate them.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 19, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> You don't have rational discourse with BLM, white supremacists, sociopaths or any other manner of terrorist, you mock their stupidity, minimize them and when they become violent and they will you use appropriate means to incarcerate or eliminate them.



I am genuinely amazed. If this is your manner of solving problems, it certainly does explain a lot. You do realize that BLM is a group of largely marginalized and frustrated human beings with genuine grievances, right? White supremacists aren't marginalized and don't have a genuine grievance. Simple, right?

Seriously, I wouldn't even want to mock white supremacists or terror cells to begin with, it is much more beneficial to understand what created the conditions that spawned such kinds of groups and address that than to incapacitate or martyr them... while bullying them? Seriously, where did you get your insanely vicious mindset from, Call of Duty? When folk are endangered, sure, use the law and subdue the situation, but your statement sounds quite bloodthirsty and makes you sound more dangerous than the folks you purport to be terrorists.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> You don't have rational discourse with BLM, white supremacists, sociopaths or any other manner of terrorist.





Dakitten said:


> I am genuinely amazed. If this is your manner of solving problems, it certainly does explain a lot. You do realize that BLM is a group of largely marginalized and frustrated human beings with genuine grievances, right? White supremacists aren't marginalized and don't have a genuine grievance. Simple, right?
> 
> Seriously, I wouldn't even want to mock white supremacists or terror cells to begin with, it is much more beneficial to understand what created the conditions that spawned such kinds of groups and address that than to incapacitate or martyr them... while bullying them? Seriously, where did you get your insanely vicious mindset from, Call of Duty? When folk are endangered, sure, use the law and subdue the situation, but your statement sounds quite bloodthirsty and makes you sound more dangerous than the folks you purport to be terrorists.



"I hate whitey, capitalism and the police" is not a genuine grievance.  Engagement implies I care or want them in my vicinity or community I don't.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> "I hate whitey, capitalism and the police" is not a genuine grievance.  Engagement implies I care or want them in my vicinity or community I don't.



Pity, then, that they are recognized as something other than a terrorist organization and should they ever care to come to your community and you try to stop them, you'll be seen as the crazy person by law enforcement... Honestly, were you not on a message board for retro game enthusiasts, I'd presume you to be worthy of concern instead of just being small, ignorant, and frustrated with the world around you for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Pity, then, that they are recognized as something other than a terrorist organization and should they ever care to come to your community and you try to stop them, you'll be seen as the crazy person by law enforcement... Honestly, were you not on a message board for retro game enthusiasts, I'd presume you to be worthy of concern instead of just being small, ignorant, and frustrated with the world around you for all the wrong reasons.



If you call a violent marxist supremacist hate group "Kuddly Kitties are Kute" they are still a marxist supremacist hate group.

"I want nothing to do with them."

"But don't you think Kuddly Kitties are Kute why do you hate animals, you ignorant small minded blah blah snow flake blah".


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Reminder: white supremacy has been number one on the FBI's terror threat list for years now.  BLM is not on the list at all, nor are they classified as terrorists/extremists, unlike the Proud Boys.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> If you call a violent marxist supremacist hate group "Kuddly Kitties are Kute" they are still a marxist supremacist hate group.



This is one of the most hilarious things I've read all week. Thank you for posting this mindless buzzword braindead word vomit. You've got a lot of main stream media talking heads living rent free in yours.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> This is one of the most hilarious things I've read all week. Thank you for posting this mindless buzzword braindead word vomit. You've got a lot of main stream media talking heads living rent free in yours.



Thanks for stopping in to rant about the media and make ad hominem slander because you are denial about what they self profess.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Thanks for stopping in to rant about the media and make ad hominem slander because you are denial about what they self profess.


Buddy, putting big words in your sentences doesn't make you smart.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Buddy, putting big words in your sentences doesn't make you smart.


And using Terry Crews as an avatar doesn't mean he's not a racist POS.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Why in gods name would anyone give money to black lives matter? they are literally running a ponzi scheme: shake down big companies for money so they can receive their 'woke badge', spew out marxist talking points, then spend said money on million dollar houses for the leaders of the organization. Quite amazing that companies fall for it too lol. but alas i could really care less I suppose, their loss. 

But yeah of course BLM supports Cuba, they literally give refuge to murderer and domestic terrorist Assata Shakur who should be rotting in a prison cell rn.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Why in gods name would anyone give money to black lives matter? they are literally running a ponzi scheme: shake down big companies for money so they can receive their 'woke badge', spew out *marxist *talking points


define Marxists.
Because Black people just don't want to be dealing with systmatic racism and cops who kill them more than statistically reasonable. It's at a much higher ratio for a group who is not seen as often as a white person. 
that's not marxist.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

Most marxists I meet are nice, intelligent folk. Most right leaning individuals I meet... like individuals on certain forums... tend to be mindless neanderthals who never learned how to discuss things, but such is life.


HighJrLinoone said:


> Why in gods name would anyone give money to black lives matter? they are literally running a ponzi scheme: shake down big companies for money so they can receive their 'woke badge', spew out marxist talking points, then spend said money on million dollar houses for the leaders of the organization. Quite amazing that companies fall for it too lol. but alas i could really care less I suppose, their loss.
> 
> But yeah of course BLM supports Cuba, they literally give refuge to murderer and domestic terrorist Assata Shakur who should be rotting in a prison cell rn.



Sweet yob, the cold war is over, folks! Flock mentality for the intellectually bankrupt in this place is outright depressing... I never even mentioned donating money to BLM, or anybody. BLM hasn't had any major protests in a while, and I work at a court house in the middle of Oakland! I see them all the time! Worst I've ever dealt with was one guy gave me the stink eye for advising him where best to position his banner so it could be seen by oncoming traffic. Best I've ever dealt with was they shared some snacks and water bottles. There has been graffiti and some broken glass, but it pales in comparison to what I've seen at protests elsewhere in the country, over things as benign as an MLK parade.

You can speculate what nefarious evil plans BLM has, but at the end of the day, they're just people. Nobody gets up, brushes their teeth, pisses in a puppy's face, and thinks to themselves "Boy howdy, I'm so happy to be spreading EVIIIIL in the world!" You silly sheepskins need to start looking at what causes strife and destruction in the world and figure out how to fix things before your apathy and spite leads to something dire. Socialism and its ilk might not be a magic bullet that will solve the world's ails, but the United States leads the world in very few things these days, save wealth inequality and pollution and desperately needs anything other than what its been doing to fix it.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Well Black Lives Matter isn't Marxist in the traditional sense. Marxism, especially in Europe back in the day revolved around seeing the world through a lens of class struggle and the power dynamic of the poor being the oppressed and the rich being the oppressor, also know as critical theory. Considering economic classes in the US are relatively fluid compared to many other places in the world (at least back in the day), many of the modern race based marxists (they admit that they are in fact 'trained marxists') instead replace class struggle with a different power dynamic, being that minorities (and in this case, African Americans) are the oppressed, and the 'White Patriarchy' is the oppressor. With this comes the idea that our very systems are (without evidence) tied to said power dynamic of white supremacy and thus must be compensated for by 1st, striving for 'equity' (not equality, which we already have), and or just tearing down said system entirely and instead replacing it with a system revolving around equitable outcome for all races by destroying meritocracy, expanding our welfare systems, etc etc

sorry. took a long ass time to articulate everything I wanted to say lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dakitten said:


> Most marxists I meet are nice, intelligent folk. Most right leaning individuals I meet... like individuals on certain forums... tend to be mindless neanderthals who never learned how to discuss things, but such is life.




On the contrary, many leftists that I meet nowadays in fact work to shutdown speech for whatever reason. Whether it be on social media calling speech 'violence', or college campuses or online marketplaces etc etc. Traditional liberals back in the day wouldn't support said shutdowns of speech regardless of what it was. We have a long tradition of supporting people's right to speak even if we find it heinous or disgusting (for instance, Skokie and defending Nazis 1A right to march). Instead it seems modern liberal politics has been turned into an attempt to label anything they don't like as violent or hateful and worthy of not being debated upon with no limiting principle. There are many many conservatives that would be willing to have a good faith debate in this country without name calling, it's just a matter of everyone acknowledging other's right to believe what they believe, which seems to be a jeopardy in this country as of today


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Well Black Lives Matter isn't Marxist in the traditional sense. Marxism, especially in Europe back in the day revolved around seeing the world through a lens of class struggle and the power dynamic of the poor being the oppressed and the rich being the oppressor, also know as critical theory. Considering economic classes in the US are relatively fluid compared to many other places in the world (at least back in the day), many of the modern race based marxists (they admit that they are in fact 'trained marxists') instead replace class struggle with a different power dynamic, being that minorities (and in this case, African Americans) are the oppressed, and the 'White Patriarchy' is the oppressor. With this comes the idea that our very systems are (without evidence) tied to said power dynamic of white supremacy and thus must be compensated for by 1st, striving for 'equity' (not equality, which we already have), and or just tearing down said system entirely and instead replacing it with a system revolving around equitable outcome for all races by destroying meritocracy, expanding our welfare systems, etc etc


The struggle is and always will be about class for Marxists, it's not as if there's any shortage of working-class black people.  And the US hasn't had any semblance of a meritocracy since before I was born.  Class mobility is practically flatlining, and so is home ownership for anyone under a certain age.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The struggle is and always will be about class for Marxists, it's not as if there's any shortage of working-class black people.  And the US hasn't had any semblance of a meritocracy since before I was born.  Class mobility is practically flatlining, and so is home ownership for anyone under a certain age.



Then my question to you is, if African americans were really worried about this apparent 'class struggle', why would they have come out in droves for an establishment moderate democrat such as Joe Biden and put the nail in the coffin for a democratic socialist such as Bernie Sanders? It's quite obvious by poll statistics that, besides healthcare, many people don't see class struggle as a major issue in the US. That is why the modern American marxist wishes to gain power by emphasizing of the boogieman that is systemic racism


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Well Black Lives Matter isn't Marxist in the traditional sense. Marxism, especially in Europe back in the day revolved around seeing the world through a lens of class struggle and the power dynamic of the poor being the oppressed and the rich being the oppressor, also know as critical theory. Considering economic classes in the US are relatively fluid compared to many other places in the world (at least back in the day), many of the modern race based marxists (they admit that they are in fact 'trained marxists') instead replace class struggle with a different power dynamic, being that minorities (and in this case, African Americans) are the oppressed, and the 'White Patriarchy' is the oppressor. With this comes the idea that our very systems are (without evidence) tied to said power dynamic of white supremacy and thus must be compensated for by 1st, striving for 'equity' (not equality, which we already have), and or just tearing down said system entirely and instead replacing it with a system revolving around equitable outcome for all races by destroying meritocracy, expanding our welfare systems, etc etc
> 
> sorry. took a long ass time to articulate everything I wanted to say lol



I just don't get this. How in the name of fluffy cute bunnies can you arrive at "White Supremacy" never played a factor against minorities in the United States? Have you never opened a history book, or watched a movie about the past, or spoken with grandparents? Conspiracy mongering aside, nobody denies slavery was a thing. There wasn't some level of compensation upon release, there were well documented groups murdering and harassing folks trying to work hard and make a better life, and there is a clear line of when laws came into being that kinda doesn't make sense if emancipation just cured racial inequality. 

Things have not progressed that far since, and economic mobility in the United States isn't nearly as great as you seem to make it out to be. Poor people tend to remain poor, even if they have skill and enthusiasm, because it often takes money to make money. Social programs are supposed to exist to allow everyone stuck at what we collectively would call the bottom of society to start moving upward, but every state has their own race to the bottom that makes moving while poor unrealistic, and stuck with a myriad of hoops and catches that makes it outright likely to end in failure, which is a thing that lets the poor go into even further problems. As such, there is no bottom, save being on the streets in the cold.

White folk suffer from this too, veterans in particular freeze on the asphalt all the time. Class is an issue, but race is an issue too. Things suck for a large fraction of the populous, and what is in place right now isn't fixing a damn thing. Marxism at least is an avenue of different solutions to try. Don't like it? Offer something else, otherwise you should quit trying to pass judgment on others to pass the time.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> define Marxists.
> Because Black people just don't want to be dealing with systmatic racism and cops who kill them more than statistically reasonable. It's at a much higher ratio for a group who is not seen as often as a white person.
> that's not marxist.







Answer is, there's a lot more crime in said communities and thus more interactions, many being more violent. If systemic racism really were to blame for this, why wouldn't the deaths/arrests be high amongst other minority groups?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Then my question to you is, if African americans were really worried about this apparent 'class struggle', why would they have come out in droves for an establishment moderate democrat such as Joe Biden and put the nail in the coffin for a democratic socialist such as Bernie Sanders?


The Democratic establishment fucked over Bernie Sanders by making all the other candidates except Joe Biden drop out prior to Super Tuesday.  I don't blame black people for that.



HighJrLinoone said:


> It's quite obvious by poll statistics that, besides healthcare, many people don't see class struggle as a major issue in the US. That is why the modern American marxist wishes to gain power by emphasizing of the boogieman that is systemic racism


Understanding US history and the roots of systemic racism has nothing to do whatsoever with Marxism.  Unless Marxism by your definition is when a person goes to college.



HighJrLinoone said:


> Answer is, there's a lot more crime in said communities and thus more interactions, many being more violent. If systemic racism really were to blame for this, why wouldn't the deaths/arrests be high amongst other minority groups?


Seriously?  Maybe because all black people seem to "fit a description" when it comes to the pigs.  Drug arrests are always higher for black people despite the fact that studies show every race/ethnicity does drugs at about the same rate.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I just don't get this. How in the name of fluffy cute bunnies can you arrive at "White Supremacy" never played a factor against minorities in the United States? Have you never opened a history book, or watched a movie about the past, or spoken with grandparents? Conspiracy mongering aside, nobody denies slavery was a thing. There wasn't some level of compensation upon release, there were well documented groups murdering and harassing folks trying to work hard and make a better life, and there is a clear line of when laws came into being that kinda doesn't make sense if emancipation just cured racial inequality.



The answer is discrimination by race in law has been illegal for more than 50 years. Don't put words in my mouth, obviously white supremacy and systemic racism have played a major roll in the oppression of african americans, but we've progressed past that on a governmental level you cannot find a law in the books that discriminates based on race



> Things have not progressed that far since, and economic mobility in the United States isn't nearly as great as you seem to make it out to be. Poor people tend to remain poor, even if they have skill and enthusiasm, because it often takes money to make money. Social programs are supposed to exist to allow everyone stuck at what we collectively would call the bottom of society to start moving upward, but every state has their own race to the bottom that makes moving while poor unrealistic, and stuck with a myriad of hoops and catches that makes it outright likely to end in failure, which is a thing that lets the poor go into even further problems. As such, there is no bottom, save being on the streets in the cold.



It's true many African Americans are in impoverished neighborhoods and may struggle to get out of said hardship, but this all comes down to a cultural issue that creates a cycle of poverty, it's not a systemic issue revolving around one's pigmentation in our laws. Proof: Nigerian Americans, people that are just as black as african americans are some of the most successful races in our country. We've tried a welfare system and that hardly helped in the slightest to  help African American break out of a spiral of poverty, there needs to be people within the community that break the spiral (And that means emphasizing the value of hardwork, Monogamy and staying in a healthy relationship, etc etc).

Marxism is never the answer to these problems. The solution to helping races isn't to oppress everyone else, trust me.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Nitpicking a single letter? 

That move could earn you the unobtanium-medal in Universe Olympics' Casually Supporting Terrorists field.

Kids, never forget: BLM is a terrorist organization.

Now repeat after me:

BLM is a terrorist organization.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> You can speculate what nefarious evil plans BLM has, but at the end of the day, they're just people. Nobody gets up, brushes their teeth, pisses in a puppy's face, and thinks to themselves "Boy howdy, I'm so happy to be spreading EVIIIIL in the world!" You silly sheepskins need to start looking at what causes strife and destruction in the world and figure out how to fix things before your apathy and spite leads to something dire. Socialism and its ilk might not be a magic bullet that will solve the world's ails, but the United States leads the world in very few things these days, save wealth inequality and pollution and desperately needs anything other than what its been doing to fix it.



We aren't speculating, They had a page they deleted called "We what we believe" that included choice items such as support of Marxism and called for the destruction of the nuclear family.  Any reasonable person said fuck off at that point.

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/...on-calling-for-destruction-of-nuclear-family/

That is what you fail to realize you engage in all this theory craft about their good intentions, BLMs ideology and goals are nothing new it's been here since the 60s.  Students of history know whats in that box just because they put it in a new wrapper changes nothing.

Same shit, different year.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Nitpicking a single letter?
> 
> That move could earn you the unobtanium-medal in Universe Olympics' Casually Supporting Terrorists field.
> 
> ...


Kids, never forget: the people who call BLM a terrorist organization probably supported the insurrection attempt on 1/6.  They're hypocrites and scum looking for any excuse to justify their unjustifiable rage toward people they've never met.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The Democratic establishment fucked over Bernie Sanders by making all the other candidates except Joe Biden drop out prior to Super Tuesday.  I don't blame black people for that.



That wasn't my point. regardless of that, it's pretty well known that African Americans on average find Bernie Sanders off putting and prefer Joe biden by a large margin. I really doubt many African Americans are really looking for what Bernie is selling




> Understanding US history and the roots of systemic racism has nothing to do whatsoever with Marxism.  Unless Marxism by your definition is when a person goes to college.



What? never said that and anyways, we've been teaching of historic systemic racism for longer than both of us have been alive. It's teaching false history and teaching kids that they are still victims of said abolished racism that is harmful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Whether it be on social media calling speech 'violence', or college campuses or online marketplaces etc etc. Traditional liberals back in the day wouldn't support said shutdowns of speech regardless of what it was


Are you referring to twitter and social media? If so that doesn't count, and I don't say that because "muh feelings"
First amendment, free speech only protects you from government preventing speech. twitter and any other platform that republican's count as "canceled" or removed for their actions is not protected by the first amendment since it's a private entity.


Arko said:


> Kids, never forget: BLM is a terrorist organization.


FBI doesn't count it as such, and has not for the last 3-4 years.
Proudboys? FBI has.
In other words, if the FBI has not called them a terrorist organization, they are not such.




jimbo13 said:


> Marxism


what is Marxism, I am asking you to define it. If I don't know what your thinking Marxism is, I cannot follow.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HighJrLinoone said:


> It's true many African Americans are in impoverished neighborhoods and may struggle to get out of said hardship, but this all comes down to a cultural issue that creates a cycle of poverty,


False, I have a black roommate. Who has a much better financial history than I do. She does her job well, doesn't get into any shit. So come to my shock when she was not approved for an apartment, but when I checked with them I  was. Despite me having a significantly less financial record and income.

If that doesn't get any more blatant I don't know what does.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> That wasn't my point. regardless of that, it's pretty well known that African Americans on average find Bernie Sanders off putting and prefer Joe biden by a large margin. I really doubt many African Americans are really looking for what Bernie is selling


Being Obama's VP helped Joe Biden there, but that doesn't mean they're unreceptive to Bernie's message.  It's basically the same message of MLK with the Working Families Party.



HighJrLinoone said:


> It's teaching false history and teaching kids that they are still victims of said abolished racism that is harmful.


That's absolute nonsense, just because you don't understand (or don't want to understand) how to connect the dots from history to modern-day oppression and discrimination doesn't mean it's "false."  Pretending racism suddenly disappeared decades ago is disingenuous as you can possibly be.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Are you referring to twitter and social media? If so that doesn't count, and I don't say that because "muh feelings"
> First amendment, free speech only protects you from government preventing speech. twitter and any other platform that republican's count as "canceled" or removed for their actions is not protected by the first amendment since it's a private entity



It's not just the legal ramifications that should facilitate free speech, there's also an implied cultural aspect as well. Many of these big guys Mark Zuckerburg, Jack Dorsey, Aaron Schwartz (deceased) used to be avid supporters of free speech and the marketplace of ideas, but now these websites take down things that they disagree with, they find offensive to their worldview, or (as of recently) things flagged by the feds as 'misinformation'


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> It's not just the legal ramifications that should facilitate free speech, there's also an implied cultural aspect as well. Many of these big guys Mark Zuckerburg, Jack Dorsey, Aaron Schwartz (deceased) used to be avid supporters of free speech and the marketplace of ideas, but now these websites take down things that they disagree with, they find offensive to their worldview, or (as of recently) things flagged by the feds as 'misinformation'


again, they are private entities. They can choose to ban you at their discretion. I don't necessarily 100% agree with it. But that's how the law is currently written.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> FBI doesn't count it as such



I don'T need a three letter agency's approval or another higher authority's for that matter opinion to KNOW that they are terrorist.

The things I have seen and the their modus operandi (sometimes they openly say disturb other people from their comfort zones to make a change) are enough.



> Proudboys? FBI has.



You're good at whataboutism, I'll give you that. If only you knew it's also a dumb argument tactic, especially when you are insinuating "your white supremacist org is defined as a terrorist org by the insert three letter agency while my black supremacist org isnt ha! take that!" while I'm not even white nor from America.

Step up your game, terrorist approver.


Also, you're not arguing this with me but I have to add:



> First amendment, free speech only protects you from government preventing speech. twitter and any other platform that republican's count as "canceled" or removed for their actions is not protected by the first amendment since it's a private entity.



If a company took govt subsidies, have people who are financially helped by the government (ie tax payers) or took tax breaks, it SHOULDN'T be able to play the I'm a private entity I can do whatever I want.

The "contracted", blue haired and the pink assed macaques who ban your for calling a literal man a man there are buying their slave labor chocalate cakes with american public's money. And they are lording over you.

Never forget that.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> It's not just the legal ramifications that should facilitate free speech, there's also an implied cultural aspect as well. Many of these big guys Mark Zuckerburg, Jack Dorsey, Aaron Schwartz (deceased) used to be avid supporters of free speech and the marketplace of ideas, but now these websites take down things that they disagree with, they find offensive to their worldview, or (as of recently) things flagged by the feds as 'misinformation'


These platforms have always had a set of rules you had to follow with your speech, else you would be banned.  What's one more rule to follow?  Not spreading COVID misinformation is easy.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> False, I have a black roommate. Who has a much better financial history than I do. She does her job well, doesn't get into any shit. So come to my shock when she was not approved for an apartment, but when I checked with them I  was. Despite me having a significantly less financial record and income.
> 
> If that doesn't get any more blatant I don't know what does.



Em, good for her? but that's purely anecdotal lol.



Xzi said:


> That's absolute nonsense, just because you don't understand (or don't want to understand) how to connect the dots from history to modern-day oppression and discrimination doesn't mean it's "false."  Pretending racism suddenly disappeared decades ago is disingenuous as you can possibly be.



As I said early, of course there's impoverished african americans that are perhaps feeling echos of a racist past in their current living conditions, but as far as government goes, we've abolished all forms of racial discrimination within law a long time ago.

This isn't a race issue, there are many Minorities that do really really well. And hell, immigrant black people that do significantly better than much better than a lot of races in the US. Point being, it's not a law issue, it's a social issue.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> unjustifiable rage toward people they've never met.



This is true.

Very very true.

Being from the anatolian side of Turkey, I have never met one.

Now try more of your snowclone/memorized labels and see if they stick.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> As I said early, of course there's impoverished african americans that are perhaps feeling echos of a racist past in their current living conditions, but as far as government goes, we've abolished all forms of racial discrimination within law a long time ago.


The voting rights act was just overturned by the Supreme Court a couple years back and we're already seeing the return of some Jim Crow laws.



HighJrLinoone said:


> Point being, it's not a law issue, it's a social issue.


It's mostly an issue with the people who enforce the law, and the fact that they believe themselves to be above it.  A lot of cops don't know much of the law as its written anyway.



Arko said:


> This is true.
> 
> Very very true.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the first one stuck if you're admitting I'm right.  What a sad, pathetic little person you are.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> These platforms have always had a set of rules you had to follow with your speech, else you would be banned.  What's one more rule to follow?  Not spreading COVID misinformation is easy.


Sure I agree that spreading blatantly false information about vaccines em.. making you grow three heads or causing infertility or some BS like that should probably be taken down, but then again, many things that were up for contention that turned out to have merit (Covid Lab Leak) would also get your posts taken down.. but are now ok. Point being there's no limiting principle to what is taken down and what isn't taken down for 'misinformation'. And when the Feds are deciding what is deemed misinformation I have a really big problem with that. Because don't think these flags will stop at just COVID... Once you wield power with no consequence, you do it again. And I could easily see social media taking down posts on many other issues they disagree with.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> I don'T need a three letter agency's approval or another higher authority's for that matter opinion to KNOW that they are terrorist.


Then who would be an authority? Your not going to listen to me, and clearly your aren't going to listen to anything I say.


Arko said:


> You're good at whataboutism, I'll give you that.


If only it was whataboutism
Cananda desinates them as terrorist
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/proud-boys-terrorist-group-canada/
FBI also desenated them
department of homeland secruity was also tracking them pre riot
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/briannasacks/dhs-federal-protective-service-capitol-riot
if they weren't a terrorist group, they wouldn't be keeping tabs or actively be searching for the members.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Sounds like the first one stuck if you're admitting I'm right.  What a sad, pathetic little person you are.



Are you even capable of detecting "doubling down to make the accuser lose power over you" approach in a debate or did the leprosy known as western leftism (read: neoliberal cpaitalist puppetry) blinded your nerve endings so much that your brain isn't capable of comprehension anymore.

Tell me bauzio, would you be able to tell if REAL racism sank its teeth into your hindquarters?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> Because don't think these flags will stop at just COVID... Once you wield power with no consequence, you do it again.


Nah, the slippery slope argument never pans out.  COVID misinformation has literally killed people.  And while you can't fully protect anyone from themselves, the government can take steps to limit the spread of that deadly misinformation.



Arko said:


> Tell me bauzio, would you be able to tell if REAL racism sank its teeth into your hindquarters?


"If you think I'M racist, you should meet my friends."  Ooh, good one.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Nah, the slippery slope argument never pans out.  COVID misinformation has literally killed people.  And while you can't fully protect anyone from themselves, the government can take steps to limit the spread of that deadly misinformation.



No. Speech doesn't kill people and people that weren't going to get the vaccine in the first place aren't going to change their mind just because the feds take down peoples speech. People have the right to assess their own risks when it comes to taking the vaccine or not. People that wanted the vaccine have gotten it at this point, people that decide to takes the risks associated with not taking the vaccine have put their lives into their own hands. Government shouldn't serve as big brother to tell these people what to think. And _*no*_! the government definitely doesn't have the right to take down speech they deem misinformation. That's blatantly against 1A. And using a private entity to bypass 1A is _*Illegal.*_


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 20, 2021)

People, stop posting shameful clickbaits.
At least proofread and verify the links you post as new threads. 
This shit is a waste of time for all of us.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Then who would be an authority? Your not going to listen to me, and clearly your aren't going to listen to anything I say.



You are appealing to authority to strengthen your claim. Why would I listen to you? You are like me-from-year-2000-level debater. "YeAh bUt GoVt sAid SO iT mUsT bE TrUe"

We don't need authorities to define this thing here. A pair of eyes and some gray matter is enough.



> If only it was whataboutism
> Cananda desinates them as terrorist
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/proud-boys-terrorist-group-canada/
> FBI also desenated them
> ...



Hahahaha! You are still doing it. Why do I care about proud boys while I'm talking about a black supremacist and REVENGIST (not reconciliator) org known as black lives matter?

Do I bring other terrorist organizations into the topic? Or are you trying to muddy the waters, putin?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> People have the right to assess their own risks when it comes to taking the vaccine or not.


I agree, but they can only assess those risks accurately when given accurate facts and data to work off of.  If it's impossible to differentiate the sensationalist bullshit from what's real (as has been the case on certain social media platforms), your odds of making a good decision go way, way down.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> You are appealing to authority to strengthen your claim. Why would I listen to you? You are like me-from-year-2000-level debater. "YeAh bUt GoVt sAid SO iT mUsT bE TrUe"
> 
> We don't need authorities to define this thing here. A pair of eyes and some gray matter is enough.
> 
> ...




The FBI also had John Lennon and MLK under surveillance and on watch lists, shameful to see the FBI being used for nonsense political hits.  I'd be "Proud" to be in that company, pun intended.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> We don't need authorities to define this thing here. A pair of eyes and some gray matter is enough.


then I can't change your mind. And you will just be aruging in bad faith


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> then I can't change your mind. And you will just be aruging in bad faith


"Anybody who disagrees with me is a terrorist, I don't need no confangled letter agencies to tell me different no way no how!" - Arko


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I agree, but they can only assess those risks accurately when given accurate facts and data to work off of.  If it's impossible to differentiate the sensationalist bullshit from what's real (as has been the case on certain social media platforms), your odds of making a good decision go way, way down.



There's definitely a bunch of BS that is on social media companies regarding COVID, and I think that they should be taking that stuff down, that we both agree on.

My point is that it shouldn't be the federal government deciding what should be taken down and distribute regarding covid, because once the feds get a taste of that ability they'll never stop.

Also a point I was making is that when stuff is still up for debate, such as the origins of covid or different conflicting studies on covid and this and that, social media definitely shouldn't be taking that down. they should instead facilitate discussion.

Also a bit of a tangent, but when the government suspends J&J off of 6 fucking deaths out of millions of people that got said vaccine, they're only adding fuel to this distrust. They're in fact quite idiotic


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

HighJrLinoone said:


> My point is that it shouldn't be the federal government deciding what should be taken down and distribute regarding covid, because once the feds get a taste of that ability they'll never stop.


Again I'm not worried about the "never stop" thing, the first amendment is still in place.  And the federal government's number one duty is ensuring the safety/security of its citizens, so it's only because COVID misinformation has been directly linked with deaths that they're taking action here.



HighJrLinoone said:


> Also a point I was making is that when stuff is still up for debate, such as the origins of covid or different conflicting studies on covid and this and that, social media definitely shouldn't be taking that down. they should instead facilitate discussion.


A lot of moderation is automated.  So the bot sees the word "COVID" plus some speculative stuff and immediately takes it down.  Blame whatever platform you're using for that.



HighJrLinoone said:


> Also a bit of a tangent, but when the government suspends J&J off of 6 fucking deaths out of millions of people that got said vaccine, they're only adding fuel to this distrust.


Err...for most people I'd say that overabundance of caution was re-assuring more than anything else.  They took the time to examine data on a very minuscule issue.  Which means they'd take time to examine data on any bigger problems too.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "Anybody who disagrees with me is X



You are the grandchild of humanity, who had written hundred thousands of nearly all unique, original books.

Is the the worth you are ascribing to yourself? 

Why do you rely on "anybody disagrees with me is X" snowclone to get a point across?

Do I really need to ask a government agency about people who burn and loot AND cause deaths if they are terrorists or not or my FREE WILL and ability to still question CULTS is enough?

Have some self-respect. This shouldn't be the worth you ascribe to yourself. You're better than that.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Again I'm not worried about the "never stop" thing, the first amendment is still in place.  And the federal government's number one duty is ensuring the safety/security of its citizens, so it's only because COVID misinformation has been directly linked with deaths that they're taking action here.



I disagree and so would courts. Perhaps government has an obligation to protect us from physical threats, but speech is protected regardless of what it is or if me or you don't like it. Like I said earlier, Nazis have the right to march in our country protected under the 1st amendment regardless of their association with genocide and violence. We have a long history of people defending said rights even if it is heinous. Same applies to Covid misinformation.

The feds know they can't do it. that's why they wield private entities to do it for them

But I'll leave it at that. it's late


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> then I can't change your mind



You can't. Not because it's not changeable though. I'm not cultists like you. Growing up in a militaristic fascist hellhole which turned into a religious fascist hellhole run by cultists like you, I know the worth of free expression.

It's just you lack the intellectual capacity to parse better arguments.



> bad faith



No.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Why do you rely on "anybody disagrees with me is X" snowclone to get a point across?


Dude I was mocking you, and that was pretty much word-for-word.  Your accusations of "terrorism" from BLM are completely baseless and unfounded, you've simply absorbed too much right-wing propaganda.  You need to stop watching so much Fucker Carlson bruh.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Dude I was mocking you



Hmmm...



> and that was pretty much word-for-word.



So which was it? Was it you mocking me or was it you trying to put words in my mouth in a SERIOUS manner to get the higher hand?

I'm asking again: Why do you treat your ctrl+c and ctrl+v keys so harshly? Let them breath for a moment, stop relying stupid snowclones like "anybody who disagrees with me is a Nazi/fascist/marxist et al." variations.

Have.

Some.

Self.

Respect.





> Your accusations of "terrorism" from BLM are completely baseless and unfounded



My eyes are enough to make that decision.

Also, *gas* prices are steadily increasing in your countries, I wouldn't *light* them this liberally if I were you.



> You need to stop watching so much Fucker Carlson bruh.



Our satellite systems only get europe here. Not your failing capitalist warmongering America.

You are free to throw more labels and assumptions. I'll make you weaker with your each attempt.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> My eyes are enough to make that decision.


"My eyes are enough to tell me that anybody who disagrees with me is a terrorist." - Arko

Better?



Arko said:


> Our satellite systems only get europe here.  Not your failing capitalist warmongering America.


Well it's clearly some Murdoch-based media running loops in your head, you sound just like every other imperialist American neocon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> You can't. Not because it's not changeable though. I'm not cultists like you.


what cult am I apart of then? If your calling me a cultist then, I should have a cult to follow right?


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> "My eyes are enough to tell me that anybody who disagrees with me is a terrorist." - Arko
> 
> Better?



Nope still the unoriginal agent of mediocrity you are. The shakespearean monkeys would have done a better job.

But hey, at least you tried (you can fail better next time)





> Well it's clearly some Murdoch-based media running loops in your head, you sound just like every other imperialist American neocon.



We call it having sanity and saying it like it is in here. 



> neocon



HAHAH. This made me chuckle. This is coming from you, right...

You western leftists are like puppets for the neo-cons. 

Please love your minorities more, so your societies can be unracist and suitable for us brown folks, all the while your neocon masters can bomb us and displace us.

But hey, at least your societies are inhabitable for us all thanks to your "cOmPaSsIon" fuck having my own home in my own country.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> what cult am I apart of then? If your calling me a cultist then, I should have a cult to follow right?



Are you autistic, should I word my exaggerations better the next time?

Would doxosopher or dogmatic be the better term?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> We call it having sanity and saying it like it is in here.


We just call it ignorance and idiocy here, so I'm gonna give most of your country the benefit of the doubt and assume you aren't like the rest of 'em.



Arko said:


> Please love your minorities more, so your societies can be unracist and suitable for us brown folks, all the while your neocon masters can bomb us and displace us.


What insane mental gymnastics are these?  US citizens fighting against imperialism and inequality means you somehow get bombed?  Wut.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Nope still the unoriginal agent of mediocrity you are. The shakespearean monkeys would have done a better job.
> 
> But hey, at least you tried (you can fail better next time)
> 
> ...



And here you see the result of what happens to a society when the ruling class imprisons more than 40,000 dissidents, including teachers, police men, and journalists and people have to get their news from whatever social media platform hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Are you autistic, should I word my exaggerations better the next time?


well actually yes I am. Though I should also mention, you using autistic as a slur is fairly gross, and poorly reflects your character.


Arko said:


> Would doxosopher or dogmatic be the better term?


Neither. Because your not using your words correctly. a doxosopher isn't even a word. I see doxophy and doxosophia, which is someone pretending to be smart essentially.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Though I should also mention, you using autistic as a slur is fairly gross, and poorly reflects your character.



Don't care.



> a doxosopher isn't even a word



It is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> We just call it ignorance and idiocy here



I mean, you western leftist are good at changing terms and using euphemisms to reduce seeverity of notions etc. so it's not like the concept is alien to you.

However for me, seeing people causing deaths, openly saying they should disturb people out of their comfort zones, burning buildings, looting stores is enough.

Mind you, you accused me in one of your failed attempts at painting me as a white supremacist/right winger while I'm actually a socialist, by saying "I could be supporting 1/6 insurrection".

All I can say is, hey, at least they didn't attack black owned businesses 



> What insane mental gymnastics are these?  US citizens fighting against imperialism and inequality means you somehow get bombed?  Wut.



It's not mental gymnastics. It's just you are accusing me of biting into neo-con propaganda, while your entire poltitical existence IS neo-con propaganda.

You people don't really think you are actually leftists, right? No no no, I don't believe such thing. You can't lack that much self-awareness.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Don't care.


okay. too bad. Anyways.




Arko said:


> It is.


well none of my dictionary's show it. I cannot find it in the Merriam Webster dictionary I own, I cannot find it on dictionary.com, I cannot even find google results that match the word when asked for a definition. If all those resources fail me, then I am inclined to believe you made up the word. Especially given that there are similar matches, and you just likely threw some word scramble together.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 20, 2021)

While BLM might have started as something with a good cause, it has long mutated.

Heck, I'm not in the US so I don't really need to worry about this, however, from an outsider's point of view, they end up acting as terrorists at times. Antifa is even worse.

EU Counter-Terrorism Coordinator recently made  a paper on how EU should make plans to counter left-wing extremism and anarchism (they were already working on the right wing extremism).

While being in Europe makes us outsiders to most of the US problems, acts from Antifa and BLM did have some effects over here (didn't work so well for them though since what they did was vandalism over here).


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> And here you see the result of what happens to a society when the ruling class imprisons more than 40,000 dissidents, including teachers, police men, and journalists and people have to get their news from whatever social media platform hasn't been banned yet.



How so? What news source do I need so I shouldn't call his stupid -putting-words-in-one's-mouth attempt out?

The guy is like a reddit thedonalder's reflection in the mirror. "anyBoDy diSagreEs me iS faSciSt" is just lazy argumentative tactic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> well none of my dictionary's show it. I cannot find it in the Merriam Webster dictionary I own



https://missivesfrommarx.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/the-doxa-and-doxosophers/

Also,

I mean you autistic people are smart afaik. You could also follow the breadcrumbs of your language. If -sophia -sophy as a suffix exists in your language, then the do-er of this concept as -er should also exist right?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> However for me, seeing people causing deaths, openly saying they should disturb people out of their comfort zones, burning buildings, looting stores.


What you're seeing is sensationalist right-wing propaganda, nothing more.  You have no real perspective on the matter without living here.  None of that shit is reality.



Arko said:


> It's not mental gymnastics. It's just you are calling me biting into neo-con propaganda, while your entire poltitical existence IS neo-con propaganda.


"I know you are but what am I" is a child's retort.  Stop believing everything you read and every highly-edited video you see on Facebook FFS.  Even someone of your age shouldn't be _that_ tech illiterate.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> None of that shit is reality.



As I said, gas prices are on the rise. Don't light it so liberally.

Also, pull that off to your white (self-loathing) peasant. The brown guy's mind isn't easily as manipulatable as his.



> "I know you are but what am I" is a child's retort.



It wasn't even that. You distorted it.

Again, western leftists are the puppets of neo-con capitalist scum. So before you accuse me of biting in to their propaganda, know that YOU are the neo-con propaganda.

Don't throw the rock if you live in a glass house.



> highly-edited video you see on Facebook FFS.



I don't get my news from there.

Fail in your next assumption better next time.



> Even someone of your age shouldn't be _that_ tech illiterate.



I appreciate you taking time to check my profile but a tech literate person would also know the significance of 1. Jan 1970 in computing, yes?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> https://missivesfrommarx.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/the-doxa-and-doxosophers/


First off, If I have to go to some randos word press site, that should be the  first red flag about this "word"
I'm going to take a book out of foxi4 here.
Why should I believe this website? Are they an authority on the matter? What are their sources?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arko said:


> neo-con capitalist scum


Define neo-con. I have a funny feeling you don't know what it means.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> This is feeling circular. My point is that there is no benefit to the us KEEPING the embargo. It doesn't work for its supposedly intended purpose, but it does cost money, resources, manpower, and creates a humanitarian crisis that earns condemnation from the rest of the civilized world, so there is a clear cost to the embargo... a non-benefit, if you will . Also, I can see that you want to imagine yourself as Captain America, leader of US opinions, but I have worked with many cuban migrants directly, and I can't say I've found a match with your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, friend, that is awful close to hate speech. Also, I realize dunking is a sweet and addictive poison, but... "Are you a idiot?" is just a beautiful statement. Sorry to hear if you've had misfortune with BLM, but the point of the protests is that folks as a collective might actually have had a worse time of things, and you might be better served using sympathy over blind rage.




 Never said one thing that is even close to hate speech , the idiot thing was in response to a ignorant response , response to hate speech. how is not being happy with the BLM Terrorist Group hate speech ? My Wife was half black , My cousins are black ..... it is not hate speech saying a group is awful ....... if I was black and said the KKK is awful would that be hate speech ?  you idiot !!!


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> First off, If I have to go to some randos word press site



You don't have to.

It's literally the first result on DuckDuckGo. You said the word doesn't exist, I showed you it's in circulation.

However, follow the breadcrumbs. I trust you, you can do it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



> Define neo-con. I have a funny feeling you don't know what it means.



Can you lend me one of your dictionaries? I gotta check something real quick.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Killing people waling down the street is a statement not Terrorism ,,, sure thing dumb fucks ..... BLM has killed blacked in the shootings , just like the Rodny King/LA Rios I lived in .... I dont agree with that, just like I dont agree with slavery , just like I dont agree with killing Native Americans ... the list goes on


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> It's literally the first result on DuckDuckGo. You said the word doesn't exist, I showed you it's in circulation.


Great, but you realize a word has no meaning unless the word is agreed upon... Hence why we have dictionaries. I can say "agugugba" and claim it's a word, and give it a definition, but if 90% of people don't use it, don't know it exists, then the word is counted as "dead" or "doesn't exist" as I stated.
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/doxosopher
the online version of Merriam does not count it as word. dictionary.com doesn't. all of these are dictionaries to this date people use. There are others, but these two are wide known. If it's not in their, then I'm sorry but it's not a word.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

BLM is no different then the Nazi's


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Can you lend me one of your dictionaries? I gotta check something real quick.


You used the word, you should know what it means if your using it.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

BLM, KKK ... same thing ---- but really the KKK dont shot up towns ------ so really the BLM is worse then the KKK


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> As I said, gas prices are on the rise. Don't light it so liberally.


In other words, you'll buy anything Zuckerberg is selling.  Got it.



Arko said:


> Again, western leftists are the puppets of neo-con capitalist scum. So before you accuse me of biting in to their propaganda, know that YOU are the neo-con propaganda.


All you've done this entire thread is spread neocon propaganda dude.  The fact that you can't see that is pathetic.  Social media gave you brain worms.



Arko said:


> I don't get my news from there.


It couldn't possibly matter less which crackpot media outlet in specific you get your news from.  They're feeding you nothing but bullshit and you just keep opening your mouth wide.



Arko said:


> I appreciate you taking time to check my profile but a tech literate person would also know the significance of 1. Jan 1970 in computing, yes?


What does an easily-Googleable fact have to do with modern tech literacy or your high level of gullibility?


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> Great, but you realize a word has no meaning unless the word is agreed upon...



Tell me something. How do you think Shakespeare introduced new words into the English language?


 I can say "agugugba" and claim it's a word, and give it a definition, but if 90% of people don't use it, don't know it exists, then the word is counted as "dead" or "doesn't exist" [/quote]

Good. If other people can learn it from a maybe collectively accessed medium, you have a chance of making it official. So what does this agugugba mean, apart from being an example for your misplaced argument about words' creation, circulation and appealing to authority?

Follow the bread crumbs. You can do it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reual said:


> You used the word, you should know what it means if your using it.



You know what, I'll just ignore you from this point on as I think you're not even high functioning.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

What I love is this made up thing that there is no black on white violence ..... it is only the whites doing harm to blacks..... yet statistics proves it to be the other way around ....  I grew up with the police department that beat poor Mr. high on PCP King....  well guess what -- after all that they hired all black police and I was 15 and beat by 4 black police walking home from high school for no reason ---- did that make the fucking news ? no it did not

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

tired of all this Race BS on all ends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lets just live together , and not blame fuck ups on race alone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We all can be great and we all can fuck up


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> Tell me something. How do you think Shakespeare introduced new words into the English language?


Comparing a wordpress article...
To shakespear... who written plays for people to perform and had many see those plays, and generations of people acting those plays out.
To a singular word that nobody uses, and nobody knows.

Yeah I'm done...
Congrats, you broke me, stupidity knows no bounds.


Arko said:


> you know what, I'll just ignore you from this point on as I think you're not even high functioning.


Funny how you stated you don't care. But clearly you cared enough to use it as a retort.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

but the BLM is not better then the KKK.......


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

Xzi said:


> In other words, you'll buy anything Zuckerberg is selling.  Got it.



Making the bed for a joke which calls out your gaslighting attempt is buying Zuckerberg's stuff?

Come on, you're better than this.



> All you've done this entire thread is spread neocon propaganda dude.



Which one? Calling a terrorist organization a terrorist organization? Is that why your tummy is upset?



> Social media gave you brain worms.



I don't use social media. (outside of forums)



> It couldn't possibly matter less which crackpot media outlet in specific you get your news from.



- YOU DO THIS AND THAT

- No, I don't do such a thing

- DOESN'T MATTER! BLA BLABLALBA



> They're feeding you nothing but bullshit and you just keep opening your mouth wide.



I mean as a terrorist supporter with starry wet anime eyes who thinks your terrorists are some kind of freedom fighter jedis or something, you clearly lack any self awareness here, do you realize that?

People burn entire neighborhoods and your "media" calls it "mostly peaceful"" (not even "a bit violent" but the euphemism to reduce the severity of a notion) and you're telling me I'm opening my mouth wide?



> What does an easily-Googleable fact have to do with modern tech literacy or your high level of gullibility?



So in other words I got you so good that you can't even say "I'm sorry judging by your profile I thought you were old, turns out you have been given 1970 as  birthday by the forum software".

I deserve a better opponent than a city dweeling hick with barely above average IQ who's no different than a white supremacist off-the-grid dwelling mouth breather when it comes to his political stances.

Either up your game, or stop wasting my time. The brown man's stomach is full for your gaslighting and western leftist/capitalist puppetry propaganda.


----------



## Undwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Also love how Antifa became the people they clam to hate , hope those fuck burn in hell soon also

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arko said:


> Making the bed for a joke which calls out your gaslighting attempt is buying Zuckerberg's stuff?
> 
> Come on, you're better than this.
> 
> ...




  Please tell us how they are not Terrorist ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Undwiz said:


> Also love how Antifa became the people they clam to hate , hope those fuck burn in hell soon also
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





 sorry wrong dude


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> - YOU DO THIS AND THAT
> 
> - No, I don't do such a thing
> 
> - DOESN'T MATTER! BLA BLABLALBA




huh. reminds me of an exchange we just had. Sorry that I don't have a memory of a breadcrumb here.
you:
- YOU DO THIS AND THAT


Arko said:


> You can't. Not because it's not changeable though. I'm not cultists like you.


Me:
-calls into question your claim


Reual said:


> what cult am I apart of then? If your calling me a cultist then, I should have a cult to follow right?


You:
-DOESN'T MATTER! BLA BLABLALBA


Arko said:


> Are you autistic, should I word my exaggerations better the next time?
> 
> Would doxosopher or dogmatic be the better term?





How about you look in the mirror once and a while.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> I don't use social media. (outside of forums)





Arko said:


> - YOU DO THIS AND THAT
> 
> - No, I don't do such a thing
> 
> - DOESN'T MATTER! BLA BLABLALBA


So you're telling me you don't get actual news from anywhere, then.  Yeah, that tracks.



Arko said:


> I mean as a terrorist supporter with starry wet anime eyes who thinks your terrorists are some kind of freedom fighter jedis or something, you clearly lack any self awareness here, do you realize that?
> 
> People burn entire neighborhoods and your "media" calls it "mostly peaceful"" (not even "a bit violent" but the euphemism to reduce the severity of a notion) and you're telling me I'm opening my mouth wide?


Again, you're just fucking clueless on this issue.  If BLM was as bad as you say, the entire US would be nothing but ashes by now.  You're easy to scare, and therefore easy to fool.



Arko said:


> So in other words I got you so good that you can't even say "I'm sorry judging by your profile I thought you were old, turns out you have been given 1970 as birthday by the forum software".


AHAHAHAHA, so you're tech illiterate and as gullible as any boomer despite actually being a young guy?  CLASSIC.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> How so? What news source do I need so I shouldn't call his stupid -putting-words-in-one's-mouth attempt out?



Reuters and Associated Press in their international editions are your best bet at unbiased news coverage. As you know the turkish government has taken over almost all media outlets in the country, which are now espousing massive amounts of propaganda and misinformation.

Remember how the media said that the BLM riots are destroying cities and have shown massive fights, particularly in Portland? Those riots have been contained within a few blocks at most, and most of the instigators that got caught were affiliated with the far right, not BLM. The damage to the city over those weeks were comparatively low and most certainly didn't destroy or even affect most of the city.

I suggest you give either (or both) Reuters and AP a chance and check some of their coverage on both your own nation and the US, and compare that to what you've seen happening locally and what the media wanted to tell you about what has happened on your own doorstep.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Reuters and Associated Press in their international editions are your best bet at unbiased news coverage. As you know the turkish government has taken over almost all media outlets in the country, which are now espousing massive amounts of propaganda and misinformation.
> 
> Remember how the media said that the BLM riots are destroying cities and have shown massive fights, particularly in Portland? Those riots have been contained within a few blocks at most, and most of the instigators that got caught were affiliated with the far right, not BLM. The damage to the city over those weeks were comparatively low and most certainly didn't destroy or even affect most of the city.
> 
> I suggest you give either (or both) Reuters and AP a chance and check some of their coverage on both your own nation and the US, and compare that to what you've seen happening locally and what the media wanted to tell you about what has happened on your own doorstep.



Um they attempted to burn a court house down after barricading the door with people inside.

The reality is all these people crying about 1/6 should blame the Media, ANTIFA and BLM for cheerleading riots for over a year straight.

The rioters on 1/6 had no reason to believe they weren't as entitled to have a "Mostly peaceful potluck" like BLM spent the last year doing.   If the Capitol building had a footlocker and they just went for the Nikes I wonder if the left would be as mad?

If it's legal to declare a CHAZ and take over parts of Seattle I don't see why Pelosi's office is anymore special than the people whose business's ANTIFA and BLM torched.

But like I said, relax.   Summer of love, mostly peaceful spaghetti potluck.


----------



## Arko (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Reuters and Associated Press in their international editions are your best bet at unbiased news coverage. As you know the turkish government has taken over almost all media outlets in the country, which are now espousing massive amounts of propaganda and misinformation.
> 
> Remember how the media said that the BLM riots are destroying cities and have shown massive fights, particularly in Portland? Those riots have been contained within a few blocks at most, and most of the instigators that got caught were affiliated with the far right, not BLM. The damage to the city over those weeks were comparatively low and most certainly didn't destroy or even affect most of the city.
> 
> I suggest you give either (or both) Reuters and AP a chance and check some of their coverage on both your own nation and the US, and compare that to what you've seen happening locally and what the media wanted to tell you about what has happened on your own doorstep.



I have been laid off as a journalist (because they made lists of leftists apparently) during AKP's "clean society" attempt's height, while they were jailing people for their supposed inclusion in "hammer" trials. (analogous to what's going in the west right now - neliberals never change and their leftist puppets can't find any shoulder to cry on after carrying them into power).

I'll thank you for your heartfelt and not sarcastic suggestion but thanks, I'll skip. I'll use every media outlet first to form an opinion unlike the cultists you have in charge of the social discourse there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> So you're telling me you don't get actual news from anywhere, then.



You can't comprehend, can you... What's actual news by the way? If you mean mass/mainstream media I already told you our satellites get Euro channels.




> Again, you're just fucking clueless on this issue.



I'm not. You just can't deal with it because your labels don't stick on me.



> If BLM was as bad as you say, the entire US would be nothing but ashes by now.



As bad as I say? What's the threshold of being "bad" for you?

I mean, a terrorist organization currently lacking power not being able to commit to full violence just doing a little bit of it isn't bad for you, I get it.

But like at what point would you label an act of terrorism, the terrorizing of peoples, TERRORISM?

You need the whole US to be burned down first?



> You're easy to scare, and therefore easy to fool.



You're blind.



> AHAHAHAHA, so you're tech illiterate and as gullible as any boomer despite actually being a young guy?  CLASSIC.



Damn I got you so good there. You called me tech illiterate while not knowing what 1 jan 1970 stood for. And now you're trying desperately to swim in the shit you're sinking in.

Try harder or don't waste my time, baizuo.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jul 20, 2021)

Arko said:


> I have been laid of as a journalist (because they made lists of leftists apparently) during AKP's "clean society" attempt's height, while they were jailing people for their supposed inclusion in "hammer" trials. (analogous to what's going in the west right now - neliberals never change and their leftist puppets can't find any shoulder to cry on after carrying them into power).
> 
> I'll thank you for your heartfelt and not sarcastic suggestion but thanks, I'll skip. I'll use every media outlet first to form an opinion unlike the cultists you have in charge of the social discourse there.



More than 150 media outlets in your country are directly state owned, all others are mandated to follow suit to the governments desired lines. If you want to have a laugh check if the media station you listen to or read from is owned by the Rupert Murdoch group, as they are well known and heavily documented to do nothing but push far right propaganda in every single country they can get into, and the guy has invested into Turkish media stations.



jimbo13 said:


> Um they attempted to burn a court house down after barricading the door with people inside.
> 
> The reality is all these people crying about 1/6 should blame the Media, ANTIFA and BLM for cheerleading riots for over a year straight.
> 
> ...



Please explain how it is that at those Portland riots not a single rioter got caught that had ties to either Antifa or BLM, but were only associated with the far right. Also do please enlighten us at how the insurrection attempt with the goal to kill dissenting politicians and overturn a democratic election by preventing the certification process is comparable to a group of rioters trying to smoke out a building that, at the time, had only police officers decked out in full riot gear inside.

Both shouldn't have happened in the first place, that's out of the question of course, but I'm confident you agree one would have had more widespread effects than the other if they hadn't been stopped, wouldn't you?



Arko said:


> As bad as I say? What's the threshold of being "bad" for you?
> 
> I mean, a terrorist organization currently lacking power not being able to commit to full violence just doing a little bit of it isn't bad for you, I get it.
> 
> ...



Not a single person apprehended in conjunction with those riots had ties to BLM. The dudes that tried to set buildings on fire (Umbrella Man for example) were part of the Proud Boys or a similar right wing extremist group, the black dude that shot that other black kid had no ties to BLM either and was just in general a deranged individual that saw an opportunity for violence and took it, the list goes on.

I do fully support the notion that a bunch of the BLM cells are grifters, though. A large part of the donations doesn't seem to have gone anywhere useful, but as far as police investigations go none of the funds have gone to terrorism either.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Please explain how it is that at those Portland riots not a single rioter got caught that had ties to either Antifa or BLM, but were only associated with the far right. Also do please enlighten us at how the insurrection attempt with the goal to kill dissenting politicians and overturn a democratic election by preventing the certification process is comparable to a group of rioters trying to smoke out a building that, at the time, had only police officers decked out in full riot gear inside.
> 
> Both shouldn't have happened in the first place, that's out of the question of course, but I'm confident you agree one would have had more widespread effects than the other if they hadn't been stopped, wouldn't you?



Bias DA chose not to prosecute, that does not mean they were not caught.  The Portland DA dropped over 540 arrested rioters, What is your source none of them had ties to BLM, ANTIFA and has this imaginary far right designation because frankly that sounds like bullshit you just made up fit your narrative. 

https://thepostmillennial.com/portl...540-riot-related-cases-in-interest-of-justice.

Anyone who spent 10 minutes in the United States or Portland, knows this is not the face of the right.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Bias DA chose not to prosecute, that does not mean they were not caught.  The Portland DA dropped over 540 arrested rioters, What is your source none of them had ties to BLM, ANTIFA and has this imaginary far right designation because frankly that sounds like bullshit you just made up fit your narrative.
> 
> https://thepostmillennial.com/portl...540-riot-related-cases-in-interest-of-justice.
> 
> Anyone who spent 10 minutes in the United States or Portland, knows this is not the face of the right.



https://www.forbes.com/sites/jemima...ested-in-portland-wont-be-prosecuted-da-says/


> Charges that don’t involve deliberate property damage, theft or the use or threat of force against another person will be dropped, “but if there are egregious circumstances or something about the case that stands out, we can always choose to prosecute,” Schmidt said.
> Cases that involve resisting arrest or assaulting a public safety officer will be closely scrutinized to determine the person’s intent, and will closely consider the “chaos of a protesting environment.”



Yes, all those people aren't prosecuted because they weren't violent or stealing, meanwhile the ones that did were prosecuted. Surely your news source said the same? And surely if those people weren't violent they weren't actively rioting either, further making your claims bogus.

As for umbrella man: https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattpe...olice-say-hes-a-white-supremacist-instigator/

Also you ignored half of my questions, you wouldn't be trying to dodge them, would you?


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jemima...ested-in-portland-wont-be-prosecuted-da-says/
> 
> 
> Yes, all those people aren't prosecuted because they weren't violent or stealing, meanwhile the ones that did were prosecuted. Surely your news source said the same? And surely if those people weren't violent they weren't actively rioting either, further making your claims bogus.
> ...



So a Liberal DA decided to only prosecute conservative agitators, gotcha.


I support the mostly peaceful protesters on 1/6, they are entitled as ANTIFA and BLM to declare an autonomous zone and have a spaghetti potluck.

I bet their Spaghetti was better.


----------



## RAHelllord (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> So a Liberal DA decided to only prosecute conservative agitators, gotcha.



Except none of those were agitators, apart from this minor detail you definitely got it.



jimbo13 said:


> I support the mostly peaceful protesters on 1/6, they are entitled as ANTIFA and BLM to declare an autonomous zone and have a spaghetti potluck.
> 
> I bet their Spaghetti was better.



So law and order doesn't matter to you at all as long as it's only broken in your party's favor? Gotcha.

How does it feel to know that there have been more people charged and indicted with the 1/6 insurrection attempt than at any of the BLM protests, even in deeply red states and counties?


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 20, 2021)

I think we need to understand the statement and the group are vastly different things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RAHelllord said:


> Except none of those were agitators, apart from this minor detail you definitely got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tribal... who cares about what is right... its all about the political party you like isn't it. THis is why we have people on both sides acting like idiots, sometimes even entrapped by cia/fbi.. which is the same tactic they used to foil "Muslim attacks"... wake the hell up. Most media was pretty quiet about the whitmer situation, but court documents show 12 informants were involved. Thats just one we can verify. The January 6 situation was suspicious as hell also, they knew people were coming to protest and they let them in to take selfies. They even had Pelosi's biographer write a time article that made it sound like a planned situation they were nervous about... even had CNN and others talk about a planned coup over and over before it happened.

At the end of the day they are all just using you as pawns for power.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 20, 2021)

RAHelllord said:


> Except none of those were agitators, apart from this minor detail you definitely got it.
> 
> So law and order doesn't matter to you at all as long as it's only broken in your party's favor? Gotcha.
> 
> How does it feel to know that there have been more people charged and indicted with the 1/6 insurrection attempt than at any of the BLM protests, even in deeply red states and counties?




Yeah I don't really care they engaged in a activity that been completely normalized in the media and by political officials when it was the left doing it. 

And if you think they were charged by conservative elected DA's you should wonder what it feels like to not have the slightest clue how federal charges or the US works.

Principals aren't free, the U.S justice system is no longer blind everyone's playing teams.   It will come around and bite the left in the ass, it always does.

As someone who would rather see the U.S dissolve I view the whole thing as progress.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Yeah I don't really care they engaged in a activity that been completely normalized in the media and by political officials when it was the left doing it.
> 
> And if you think they were charged by conservative elected DA's you should wonder what it feels like to not have the slightest clue how federal charges or the US works.
> 
> ...



Wow, I go to bed, and this devolves even further into racism, partisan nonsense, and even a little taste of nihilism...

First things first, I have yet to see any of the Jimbocalytes bring up anything constructive on how to deal with any particular problems, aside from murder BLM, Cubans, and Marxists. Good stuff, high quality 10/10 not insane. ¬.¬

Second, "lets ignore race". No. Race is sadly still quite relevant, and just because there are white victims of the US government doesn't mean "everyone's equally persecuted!" A lot of those statistics are very easy to justify, it takes only one sentence. Putting the poorest people in situations without hope or progress breeds crime. This is regardless of race, but when slavery and nationalized racism happened only a couple generations ago, that means a pit of suffering has been created for the descendants of the victims of such policies, and nothing has been done to help these people despite their exploitation being used to develop a large amount of the country's wealth. This can of course be expanded in many different ways, such as the chain of over-policing generating more reports, CIA intervention in... well... every community and home country they can land in, and laws that do still exist that are obviously racially targeted, but just at the core, things are not equal and well.

Third, I haven't seen any comments from leftists praising Democrats outright (but hey, this ballooned over 4 extra pages while I was asleep, absolutely yield it might have happened! They're still centrist if not center right and far from ideal, but w/e) but if affiliating with the other direction means ignoring any inkling of humanitarian aide, understanding, and support for angry folk with a grievance, that does speak very ill of said affiliation. To put it bluntly...


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Wow, I go to bed, and this devolves even further into racism, partisan nonsense, and even a little taste of nihilism...
> 
> First things first, I have yet to see any of the Jimbocalytes bring up anything constructive on how to deal with any particular problems, aside from murder BLM, Cubans, and Marxists. Good stuff, high quality 10/10 not insane. ¬.¬
> 
> ...



This is the most useless post I've seen, it's as if you are having some other conversation in your own head. Followed up by a stupid tribal meme.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 20, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> This is the most useless post I've seen, it's as if you are having some other conversation in your own head. Followed up by a stupid tribal meme.



The thread has had four pages to address in a single shot, but glad you can't even see the content with your blinders on.


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 20, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> The thread has had four pages to address in a single shot, but glad you can't even see the content with your blinders on.


No, you are really just repeating a bunch of buzz worthy facts. Its a bunch of strawman arguments really. the same strawman arguments "nice racists" like Biden use for political gain only. You cant conflate the group BLM and what they are doing with actual social justice or what the CIA/FBI does. Heck, even ANTIFA has very little to do with real social justice. Know your enemy is the first step. Maybe then people can stop thinking they are social justice warriors supporting Biden, a guy with one of the worst records on race in the entire system.


----------



## smf (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> The reality is all these people crying about 1/6 should blame the Media, ANTIFA and BLM for cheerleading riots for over a year straight.



Because the 1/6 rioters can't take responsibility for their own actions.

Antifa gets blamed for so much by known liars that I'm not convinced it's even real.

Obviously cuba has some problems of it's own making, but the Trump era made it worse.

https://www.politifact.com/factchec...can-trade-other-countries-heres-some-context/

It's just fear that if communism works in cuba then people might want to repeat it in the US.

The assumption that the US is always the good guys is laughable.



jimbo13 said:


> Yeah I don't really care they engaged in a activity that been completely normalized in the media and by political officials when it was the left doing it.



BLM were protesting against an activity that has been completely normalized too. Clean your own house first.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 20, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We have an embargo on them because they are a brutal totalitarian regime whose engaged in hostilities to us, staged Nuclear weapons aimed at our cities and are suspected by many of direct involvement in the Kennedy assassination.  Spew that garbage in a Cuban neighborhood in Florida with people who actually escaped Castro and you wont leave.   There is a reason their people will take tires and water jugs on to open ocean and risk their lives to get to Florida.
> 
> Denials of Black Power movements roots and support of Marxism (Black Panthers, BLA, Weather underground, BLM, etc) show a profound ignorance of basic historical knowledge of the 60s thru the 80s.
> 
> ...




*ahem*

We put an embargo on Cuba because, as at least one other person mentioned, they pretty much didn't agree with American politics and governmental policies being forced upon what was already a kind of working political system. Kind of in the sense that, it was working independently of mass American influence and only truly faltered because both America and the Soviet Union wanted to control it for various reasons, like resources and military positioning. Remember the whole "Cuba pointed nuclear missiles because we embargoed them" ideology you proposed? Yeah, turns out those missiles were placed there by the Soviet Union, which in itself was in response to American placement of missiles in Turkey and Italy. But it's ok, they're an enemy because we made them an enemy, so it's morally correct, right?

The US has a long history of pushing buttons and then running what are basically slam campaigns for anyone who resists. Currently we have a scenario where BLM, a group formed initially to bring scrutiny to, and hopefully overcome, racist (classist) based police brutality, mainly to black Americans, that revolves around them bringing again, scrutiny and intended resolve, to another group of citizens being unfairly treated by their oppressive government. Only this time, they're being utilized by right wing media to spur yet another racially based fire for people to eyeball and focus on. 

"Denials of Black Power movements roots and support of Marxism (Black Panthers, BLA, Weather underground, BLM, etc) show a profound ignorance of basic historical knowledge of the 60s thru the 80s."
  - I mean, maybe? But let's roll with your point. We should hate the BLM because they were supposedly founded by Marxist supporters. So, why can't we hate modern Republicans? I mean, it's pretty widely known at this point the current makeup of Republicans were founded by Democrats who still wanted slavery, right? So why is it ok to hate one group of people because of their roots but not the other? 

Oh wait, because the BLM are violent protestors. Whereas the Republicans aren't. You know, except for the capital coup, the Charlottesville marches, the known violent protestors with blatant republican and right wing backgrounds littered through what were originally supposed to be peaceful BLM protests, the racist demonstrations when Obama was elected, so on and so forth. But I guess we can forgive you for cherry picking your ire, I mean... it's not like we live in a country that clearly vomits propaganda over *EvReYtHiNg they can push their agenda into. 

Oh, wait.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> No, you are really just repeating a bunch of *buzz worthy facts*. Its a bunch of strawman arguments really. the same strawman arguments "nice racists" like Biden use for political gain only. You cant conflate the group BLM and what they are doing with actual social justice or what the CIA/FBI does. Heck, even ANTIFA has very little to do with real social justice. Know your enemy is the first step. Maybe then people can stop thinking they are social justice warriors supporting Biden, a guy with one of the worst records on race in the entire system.



D'aww, you can at least understand that I spit facts, even if you don't like their popularity. That gives me some hope! 

But seriously though, what is up with all this enemy hunting nonsense? Are you trying to find reasons to get violent with folk? You may want to discuss these feelings with a therapist. Also, I know social justice is a dark concept these days, but it is actually a good thing. You seem like you could benefit from some morality and social interactions.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> D'aww, you can at least understand that I spit facts, even if you don't like their popularity. That gives me some hope!
> 
> But seriously though, what is up with all this enemy hunting nonsense? Are you trying to find reasons to get violent with folk? You may want to discuss these feelings with a therapist. Also, I know social justice is a dark concept these days, but it is actually a good thing. You seem like you could benefit from some morality and social interactions.




What you call "Facts" is just you spewing character allegations because no one gives a shit about Marxists trying to make a living being professional victims.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> What you call "Facts" is just you spewing character allegations because no one gives a shit about Marxists trying to make a living being professional victims.



Hey, your comrade said it, I was just thanking 'em. And I'm not the one crying about how a group of folk aren't murdered or imprisoned. Marxists offer solutions, the political right offers perpetual victim-hood and occasional violence. Get gud, cupcake~


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Hey, your comrade said it, I was just thanking 'em. And I'm not the one crying about how a group of folk aren't murdered or imprisoned. Marxists offer solutions, the political right offers perpetual victim-hood and occasional violence. Get gud, cupcake~




I never called for BLM members to be murdered or imprisoned, I'd rather these parasitic POS marxist learn to look at a map and realize there is already places that have Marxism.   Instead of being a lazy moron who sits on their ass in a place where they claim everyone is out to get them much like a schizo who thinks the government put a chip in their head.

They behave like a battered wife that wont leave their attacker.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I never called for BLM members to be murdered or imprisoned, I'd rather these parasitic POS marxist learn to look at a map and realize there is already places that have Marxism.   Instead of being a lazy moron who sits on their ass in a place where they claim everyone is out to get them much like a schizo who thinks the government put a chip in their head.
> 
> They behave like a battered wife that wont leave their attacker.



Says a right winger living in the age of Donald Trump. MAXIMUM IRONY ENGAGE!

Also, no, you didn't say you wanted to murder BLM directly, but you made your stance on terrorism quite clear, and what you consider BLM to be... not hard to infer from there, darling. It's okay, you can't accept you're racist and wrong now, but maybe some day you'll stop being a rage troll and learn how to read and interact with level headed human beings. Tomorrow is another day to change~


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I never called for BLM members to be murdered or imprisoned, I'd rather these parasitic POS marxist learn to look at a map and realize there is already places that have Marxism. Instead of being a lazy moron who sits on their ass in a place where they claim everyone is out to get them much like a schizo who thinks the government put a chip in their head.





Dakitten said:


> Says a right winger living in the age of Donald Trump. MAXIMUM IRONY ENGAGE!
> 
> Also, no, you didn't say you wanted to murder BLM directly, but you made your stance on terrorism quite clear, and what you consider BLM to be... not hard to infer from there, darling. It's okay, you can't accept you're racist and wrong now, but maybe some day you'll stop being a rage troll and learn how to read and interact with level headed human beings. Tomorrow is another day to change~



BLM is not a race dunce.

Any of BLMs claims about America are easily refuted, their claims would qualify you for asylum in any western democracy in the world.

Fill out an Asylum claim and enjoy being laughed out of the building.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> BLM is not a race dunce.
> 
> Any of BLMs claims about America are easily refuted, their claims would qualify you for asylum in any western democracy in the world.
> 
> Fill out an Asylum claim and enjoy being laughed out of the building.



And yet here I am, gleefully watching you soil yourself with victim rage begging for attention. Guess the paperwork is a bit slow, eh comrade?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 21, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> BLM that took lots of money from people and nobody seems to know where it went is defending the Communist government of Cuba and their crackdown of protesters.
> this one hits close to home as i live in Puerto Rico and i have lots of Cubans friends.
> I I'm happy to say i never supported BLM nor give them any money.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nypost/status/1415670284372217860


good thing i never did support that group.


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I never called for BLM members to be murdered or imprisoned, I'd rather these parasitic POS marxist learn to look at a map and realize there is already places that have Marxism.



You know that it's capitalism that is parasitic?

The people with the money aren't doing all the hard work, they just have their goons (ie you) to thank for keeping it going.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

smf said:


> You know that it's capitalism that is parasitic?
> 
> The people with the money aren't doing all the hard work, they just have their goons (ie you) to thank for keeping it going.



Not really, I have wealth and earned every bit of it.  It's only failure losers whining who support Marxism.  People to dumb to wipe their own ass deserve to smell like shit.


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Not really, I have wealth and earned every bit of it.  It's only failure losers whining who support Marxism.  People to dumb to wipe their own ass deserve to smell like shit.



Don't for one second pretend that you weren't just extremely lucky,



Marxism isn't about being lazy. It's about working hard but sharing the wealth to those who work, making it less reliant on luck.

Of course the arrogant people who don't believe in luck resist this and abuse their position and it's these people who deserve to have it all taken away and given to those more deserving.

In a marxist economy, because everyone would actually benefit from the work they put in then people would work harder, not less. You just wouldn't be able to abuse people anymore.

Buying meme stocks and bitcoin to hodl is lazy, anything we can do to prevent that would be a good day for humanity.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Not really, I have wealth and earned every bit of it.  It's only failure losers whining who support Marxism.  People to dumb to wipe their own ass deserve to smell like shit.



So... you're wealthy, yet you're haunting this place like a right-wing wraith with no grasp of how to properly use the english language? Either you're being very lazy and not "earning your wealth", or you're obviously a fibber about... well, everything, really. Hard to tell where your madness even begins, comrade.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 21, 2021)

smf said:


> Marxism isn't about being lazy. It's about working hard but sharing the wealth to those who work, making it less reliant on luck.



Fortunately for intelligent people that don't want to share anything with you or be exposed to your mental illness we have capitalism. Which affords me the choice and freedom to stay completely away from you.



Dakitten said:


> So... you're wealthy, yet you're haunting this place like a right-wing wraith with no grasp of how to properly use the english language? Either you're being very lazy and not "earning your wealth", or you're obviously a fibber about... well, everything, really. Hard to tell where your madness even begins, comrade.



Unlike the shill account you made last week because you were probably banned, suspended or ignored I've had an account here for about 10 years. I am being extremely lazy right now, thank Capitalism I have all the time and freedom I like to sit around, catch up on games I missed, spend the summer with my children and shit post.

But congratulations on making the very small elite group on my ignore list, because frankly your getting a little stalker-ish and haven't had any point other than stalking and insulting people.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Unlike the shill account you made last week because you were probably banned, suspended or ignored I've had an account here for about 10 years.


Are you seriously pulling *"I HaVe MorE TiMe ThAn YoU" *as an argument? grow up boomer. Nobody cares how much time you've wasted more on these forms.
And further more, no they weren't banned, I can say that since I've been around since 2015. (as xzi, foxi4 and smf, Lacius would know. I delete my old account to get a new name that more matches my pseudoname of today) I've not seen their typing style. Most members here are not very similar.....
_okay will actually speaking, you morvan,, blaze and many more bleed together so tightly that I have to remember by picture, rather than typing style._



jimbo13 said:


> Fortunately for intelligent people that don't want to share anything with you


So being selfish is a desired trait. Also I love the "I'm smarter than you argument" despite your ass getting plugged with basic facts you get wrong. Perhaps that's why your so mad.


jimbo13 said:


> or be exposed to your mental illness we have capitalism.Which affords me the choice and freedom to stay completely away from you.


Yeah captalism, you know, the system that makes you listen to your boss, have no recourse if you decide to question them and or if they decide to fire you at will. Scared to even talk about wages to others because again, possibility of being fired. Unable to talk to your boss about the working environment because again, possibility of being fired. A lack of unions, abusive work weeks, managers not listening to what days you want to work, and saying fuck all. A collage education system that cares more about money than educating, a healthcare system that costs more because people don't do preventative care in the fear of expenses they can't afford. Which results in the cost being higher, and also the odds of death higher.
Yes, this sounds like a system that has choice!
I can choose to work


let's not forget lanlords are profitable, what do they do again? just own property? Pfft, that's totally a valid job. And in no way is exploitative. Last time I checked nearly every single place in the USA, the land of the free! Gives no options to not deal with landlords, who realistically are just parasites, very profitable ones though.By siphoning everyone at the bottom

Also Scalping... That's seems profitable too.

Oh,


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jul 22, 2021)

Anything bad Cuba has done, America has done in spades.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Fortunately for intelligent people that don't want to share anything with you or be exposed to your mental illness we have capitalism. Which affords me the choice and freedom to stay completely away from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only three threads, and I've already scared off an entitled parasite that cries about social justice and proudly flaunts shit posting... That actually makes me kinda proud!

Just for closure that one of your comrades might share, I actually have been a long time reader of gbatemp, but never was interested in the forums until I saw this absurd title, and was appalled to find out that the alt-right had nestled into one of my favorite game news websites. Now that I've seen it, I'll push back whenever I get the chance and the time~

Also, thanks to Reaul for calling me unique and sticking up for me <3 Guess I now only exist in his paranoid mind... Finally, I have found rent free unused real estate in the USA!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Also, thanks to Reaul for calling me unique and sticking up for me


Eh not really sticking up, just being honest. Like, even people I very often get into arguments (foxi4, and more rarely notimp) at least they have their own thoughts on the table and clearly their own writing styles, and don't sound like a robot spewing word vomit they previously heard..._ unlike some other people_


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 22, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> Anything bad Cuba has done, America has done in spades.



If you posted Governent criticism in Cuba, (you can't because they aren't allowed internet) you would already be in a cell having the shit beat out of you.

So if you want to draw this false equivalency why aren't you in Prison yet?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> If you posted that in Cuba, (you can't because they aren't allowed internet) you would already be in a cell having the shit beat out of you.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Cuba
they have their own internet.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> If you posted Governent criticism in Cuba, (you can't because they aren't allowed internet) you would already be in a cell having the shit beat out of you.
> 
> So if you want to draw this false equivalency why aren't you in Prison yet?



That's a huge exaggeration. Here are criticisms of the Cuban government from Cuban anarchists written by people who are very much not in jail: 

https://higiniocarrocera.home.blog/...ario-alfredo-lopez-la-voz-anarquista-de-cuba/

https://libcom.org/library/anarchist-view-havana-isbel-diaz-torres

There is even an anarchist social center in Havana: https://itsgoingdown.org/inauguration-of-anarchist-social-center-in-cuba/

If Cuba threw every person in a jail cell who opposed their regime, why would they allow anti-state political infrastructure out in the open? This is not to say that the Cuban government isn't repressive, but that America has no moral high ground when it comes to jailing people for their beliefs. This is the country that locked up thousands of Americans during the Red Scare, after all. Our FBI attempted to kill Martin Luther King Jr. by blackmailing him and urging him to commit suicide while he was arrested in Birmingham, and the FBI was successful in killing Fred Hampton. 

US forces also bombed a Philadelphia neighborhood to eradicate anti-American Black radicals living in a single home.

And we can't forget all of the countries with free speech protections that we have overthrown in favor of dictators like Augusto Pinochet, or Carlos Armas.

Here are some examples of the United States putting people in jail for expressing anti-American sentiments: 

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021...faces-10-years-for-facebook-comments-during-b

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmer_Raids

https://www.democratandchronicle.co...er-ny-federal-riot-charges-antifa/3538856001/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/02/14/fbi-arrest-left-wing-violence/


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 22, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> Here are some examples of the United States putting people in jail for expressing anti-American sentiments:



You misspelled terrorist threats.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> If you posted Governent criticism in Cuba, (you can't because they aren't allowed internet) you would already be in a cell having the shit beat out of you.





Reual said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Cuba
> they have their own internet.


remember this? good times.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> You misspelled terrorist threats.



This is the justification the Cuban government uses for silencing speech too.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 22, 2021)

Whole lotta love said:


> This is the justification the Cuban government uses for silencing speech too.



We have an open border.  If you truly have all this contempt, believe this communist sympathizer nonsense and other countries are better you would be the dumbest moron on earth to remain here.  

Claims of systemic oppression qualify for asylum in any industrialized western democracy in the world, if what you claim is true the welcome mats are out all over the world, no visa required.

So are you a disingenuous liar, lazy or raid tier buffoon because people who are actually oppressed tend to get off their ass and move barring a restricted border.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2021)

@jimbo13



Remember when you said cuban's aren't allowed to have internet?
Good times. Good times.
I thought I should bring it up. Since it seems to me your actively avoiding me. You know, after I proved you wrong about it with a simple google search.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> We have an open border.  If you truly have all this contempt, believe this communist sympathizer nonsense and other countries are better you would be the dumbest moron on earth to remain here.
> 
> Claims of systemic oppression qualify for asylum in any industrialized western democracy in the world, if what you claim is true the welcome mats are out all over the world, no visa required.
> 
> So are you a disingenuous liar, lazy or raid tier buffoon because people who are actually oppressed tend to get off their ass and move barring a restricted border.



What exactly am I disingenuous about? I never mentioned open borders or systemic oppression. I'm responding to your claims about free speech in Cuba. Do you have any evidence to support your points or discredit mine? Or do you seriously think throwing out the last thing you heard on Tucker Carlson makes you right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2021)

Sactions are the same thing as Chile when it was going socialist, unreasonable economic warfare.  Not only that, same motive. To break their government.


Also the protests, were likely staged. Called a color protest.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 30, 2021)

Reual said:


> @jimbo13
> 
> 
> Remember when you said cuban's aren't allowed to have internet?
> ...



I have you ignored because I find your IQ to be on par with a carrot, much like a flat earther I don't find you worth arguing with.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 30, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I have you ignored because I find your IQ to be on par with a carrot, much like a flat earther I don't find you worth arguing with.



Ah, Jimbo and his ignorance is always good for an early morning chuckle. No mention of how global resource chains are also impacted for Cuba by the embargo, no mention about how the US influences other countries to not deal with Cuba, no mention of how the US has intervened in their government and economy directly via the CIA, and no mention of how this embargo has not obtained the supposed intended result, removal of communism in cuba, after a record breaking amount of decades. But at this point, Jimbo has all but outright stated "I don't care if it is just, I just want brown people dead for ever defying the USA!" so who is really surprised?


----------



## notimp (Jul 31, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I have you ignored because I find your IQ to be on par with a carrot, much like a flat earther I don't find you worth arguing with.


How do you expect a US (and allies) embargo not influencing the economic outlook of a nation directly south of your borders, during a pandemic? No, no it was not me that ate your cake, it was the dog - dont you see! I even painted it red and called it communist? Because I think, that McCarthyism was swell, and exactly as much as my tiny brain can master.

Martin Luther King’s Reaction to the Cuban Missile Crisis


> On October 24, 1962, as he was invited to speak at the Harvard Law School (a location that might have been receptive to the expression of doubts on the handling of the Cuban crisis), King was careful to stick to the theme of his speech, “The future of integration”, without touching on the international situation8. He also declined an approach by an emissary of the local student movement for nuclear disarmament – the “Tocsin” – to combine his rally with their own and address them jointly9. It is entirely plausible that the rationale for this refusal was to avoid to be dragged into a protest debate against White House foreign policy.





> In another comment of those days, King, after confirming to the interviewer the inevitability of correlation between the international crisis and the domestic struggle for civil rights, added laconically: “I am convinced that the U.S. must take a moral offensive as well as military offensive”.10
> 
> 
> 11 In May 1961, answering a letter he received from Barbara Lindsay, King had said: “I think our count (...)
> 12 Adam Fairclough, Martin Luther King, Jr. and the War in Vietnam, in Michael Krenn, ed., The African (...)





> As can be seen, all the declarations that King released during the course of the crisis were brief and without hints of dissent, and while not being enthusiastic, they steered clear of raising objections. This however was not due to any tendency to court the administration, as confirmed by both his previous public condemnation of the Bay of Pigs invasion (which had taken the form of a strongly critical statement and a signed petition)11 and his later protest of the US war in Vietnam (expressed on several occasions, including his famous speech of April 4, 1967)12.


https://journals.openedition.org/ejas/12186

See, this "motion" has a long tradition.  Try to get someone caught up to say negative things about US foreign policy in cuba - and then hang an entire movement for it. 

Its basically an operating manual standard. 

Especially effective, as we know that the latest group of "prior non voters" Trump successfully mobilized during the last election are cuban migrants ( https://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/what-s-behind-trump-s-gain-cuban-american-support-n1241601 ), we know are voting to keep "more migrants out" - to raise their perceived chances of success in border towns. Thats not a cuban thing, btw - you can see that around the world in migrant population when economic prospects are deemed not especially favourable.

So why not feed new republican voters from Cuba, with the notion that BLM is promoting communism?

Makes nothing but sense, doesnt it.


----------

